# Your Naruto Fanfic Pet Peeves...



## TekJounin (Jan 19, 2013)

This is a continuation thread, the old thread is *Here*

Naruto Fan Fiction Pet Peeves




			
				Original first post said:
			
		

> Don't know if this thread was done before...oh well. Me personally have two biggies on this subject.
> 
> 1. When Sasuke/Naruto thinks Sasuke/Naruto is sexy/cute/pretty/hot/etc. then stops and becomes like "Did I just describe him as sexy/cute/pretty/hot/etc?!"
> 
> ...


----------



## abc123 (Jan 19, 2013)

That's nice and all, but you writing a fic isn't really a pet peeve.

Although, I suppose it could be considering some of mine are included in your fanfic; why is Tsunade, the Hokage, using the -sama suffix for Hinata? They don't even use -sama for other Kage's. Plus, Hinata isn't even a Clan Heir in canon if that's the (bad) reason. (previous thread response)


----------



## The Jeffrey (Jan 19, 2013)

I just came across another pet peeve. Making a powerful being see Naruto and be like, "OMG!!! This poor kid has a bad life! Let me give him some kind of asspull power and a harem. CANNOT forget a harem." 

Seriously? Out of everyone in the world they choose Naruto? He didn't even have the worst childhood in the manga.


----------



## ?clair (Jan 20, 2013)

The Jeffrey said:


> I just came across another pet peeve. Making a powerful being see Naruto and be like, "OMG!!! This poor kid has a bad life! Let me give him some kind of asspull power and a harem. CANNOT forget a harem."
> 
> Seriously? Out of everyone in the world they choose Naruto? He didn't even have the worst childhood in the manga.




It irks the shit outta me when this happens, Naruto or not. I'll give you an example:

Vegeta, one ('one', not 'the'--I know there are much more stronger ones) of the most powerful characters made in manga/anime and also one of the cruelest, somehow gets teleported to Narutoverse! Now, he sees a poor child getting beaten up, and maybe helps him. That's all. 

WOULD VEGETA, THE PRINCE OF HARSH GLARES AND DEATH THREATS, TRAIN A BOY BECAUSE HE TOOK PITY ON HIM?!

No.

Nor would Goku, Trunks, Goten, whatever else you can come up with. That idea is fucking annoying, OOC and degrades the stronger verse. Narutoverse is an ant in comparison to other shows. By making Naruto, who's already a pest and an OP Gary Stu whom I detest with my entire soul, even stronger via DBZ, which is a large stepping stone for other animes, is a disgrace.

Heck, I even hate those crossovers that make the ninjas oh-so-strong and oh-so-ninjalike. Harry Potter/Naruto crossovers, anyone? "So-and-so are magically now in ANBU and help guard Hogwarts."

Again, fucking annoying and overused.


----------



## The Jeffrey (Jan 21, 2013)

Nyarue said:


> It irks the shit outta me when this happens, Naruto or not. I'll give you an example:
> 
> Vegeta, one ('one', not 'the'--I know there are much more stronger ones) of the most powerful characters made in manga/anime and also one of the cruelest, somehow gets teleported to Narutoverse! Now, he sees a poor child getting beaten up, and maybe helps him. That's all.
> 
> ...



 I'm glad I stay out of the crossover area, sounds horrible.


----------



## ?clair (Jan 21, 2013)

The Jeffrey said:


> I'm glad I stay out of the crossover area, sounds horrible.




I'm pretty sure I made a glaringly obvious error somewhere in there, since I was in a writer-rage. 

But yes, stay out of it unless you're recommended to check out an xover by someone you know has good taste. Harry Potter usually has OK xovers--just stay the fuck outta Bleach, xover or not. That section is flooded with AU crap.

I'd actually recommend you guys to move over to AO3 (Archive of Our Own). I got my invite ages ago, and that place is amazing. You don't see shitty works every two lines.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Feb 4, 2013)

I could go on for an extremely long time here but I'll keep it short. 

These are in no particular order.


Characters using Japanese words mixed in with a non-Japanese story even though that word can be translated perfectly and is not unique to the Japanese language. For example, using "kawaii" and "aishiteru".


Characters using Japanese words mixed in with a non-Japanese story even though that word can be translated perfectly and is not unique to the Japanese language. For example, using "kawaii" and "aishiteru".


OOC-ness to the point where you can't even tell who the character is. If a character is still a bit of an unknown in the manga, then developing them further is fine, but when you chance them so much as to be unrecognizable, especially for the sake of shipping...ugh.


Most AUs barring _some_ alternative timelines and _some_ very well-written and unique crack. In general though, AUs suck.


Original characters in general unless they only exist as necessary backdrops (such as Sakura's parents before the movie or the random Uchiha clan member that Madara killed for MS) and aren't really focused on. I know a lot of people who create OCs as central characters argue that their characters are not Mary Sues, but they almost always are.


Characters being rapists and/or pedophiles with absolutely no canon evidence to support it. 


Harem-fic. I've never read one and never will. The concept is just one big epic fail for me.


Most "hurt/comfort" fics unless sex is not used to make someone feel better.


Using exceptionally casual language. I know it's just fanfiction that people do for fun and don't get paid for it but geez. Unless it's a story written in first person POV and you are really getting in the character, write your story so that if you read it aloud to someone, it is actually distinguishable as a story and not a longer part of conversation.


Excessively long, blow-by-blow fight scenes. _Very_ few authors can pull it off (I can actually only think of one), and even then it can get sort of tedious after a while.


Non-canon character nicknames that aren't spoken by another character, and even most that are spoken. Madara being called "'Dara" or "Maddy" or "Mads", or Sasuke being called "Sauce" in a fanfic is _never_ okay, and Tobirama being called Tobi is probably not okay unless his brother is saying it (because it's a reasonable nickname a man might give his four-syllable-named bro and doesn't really depict anything OOC)

Review-wise, I have pet peeves too. I get abnormally annoyed when someone bothers me about updating a one-shot (???) or obsessively nitpicks over typos. If someone has less than 1 typo per 1,000 words, I don't see why a reviewer needs to dwell on it; it's like the default comment when people think they need to give constructive criticism but have nothing to say.


----------



## EJ (Feb 4, 2013)

Um...

When I was a kid I REALLY hated seeing this stuff in fanfiction:

Male preg,

Rape,

Rape then "Oh, it turns out I really love him despite the fact he raped me and treated me like crap for awhile"

People who insert themselves into the fanfiction

out of characterness

joke fictions

p*d*p**** relationships

some more, but I just can't think of them.


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Feb 4, 2013)

Rape is always okay because it is really tru lub. Hate that shit and stockholm syndrome, not just for Naruto fics either. I had more stuff to say but I totally forgot ,dammit.

I know it was something to do with homosexual relationships and that there has to be a dom and sub, hell this can apply to het romance too for all I care.


----------



## Daxter (Feb 4, 2013)

Kakashifan727 said:


> I know it was something to do with homosexual relationships and that there has to be a dom and sub, hell this can apply to het romance too for all I care.



It's the targeted demographic that's at fault for this one.

Even the best written LGBT fanfitions tend not to reflect reality, at least in certain ways, but I got over that a long time ago. Because it tends to be females who take part in gay fandom, and moreover, straight females, I feel there needs to be forgiveness for certain exaggerations and/or misinterpretations of how the dynamics in a gay relationship really go. While the roles in a lot gay relationships in reality are interchangeable, I assume it's easier to write set roles when dealing with a same-sex couple for a number of fans. I've read a few that try to mix it up and they oddly lose their footing on their personalities when attempting it. 

Mostly this dom/sub business only bothers me when it leaks into other aspects of the relationship. Bending over isn't something that should define your entire persona.  (I find this a problem in the SN fanom, whether it's NarSas or SasNar. Neither of them are wimpy, malleable creatures, but suddenly, if either one is on the bottom, they're written into a flowery abyss.)


----------



## PikaCheeka (Feb 5, 2013)

Flow said:


> *Male preg*,
> 
> Rape,
> 
> Rape then "Oh, it turns out I really love him despite the fact he raped me and treated me like crap for awhile"



 I forgot this one. I kind of pretend it doesn't exist, and luckily it doesn't come up often with the characters/pairings I follow.

_Any_ rape fics that represent rape as true love and "okay" in the end, and do nothing to portray the psychological and emotional horror that it is, are terrible. I have run into people who write rape fic to cope with their past or inner anxieties about things, but they actually write it well. As in, believable, realistic, painful-to-read, and terrifyingly sad. 

None of this "Oh well I just did it because I love you" + happy ending tripe.



Kakashifan727 said:


> Rape is always okay because it is really tru lub. Hate that shit and stockholm syndrome, not just for Naruto fics either. I had more stuff to say but I totally forgot ,dammit.
> 
> I know it was something to do with homosexual relationships and that there has to be a dom and sub, hell this can apply to het romance too for all I care.



You no like seme and uke?? 

... It's even worse when they actually use those terms in the fic. That's another big pet peeve of mine.


----------



## Whirlpool (Feb 5, 2013)

I still want high-school sex drama.

Kakashi-sensei is in a secret affair with Kurenai-sensei behind Asuma-sensei's back, moments of passion in the gym locker room.

Ino is pregnant and she can't tell if Naruto or Shikamaru is the father.

Sasuke is gay and is having a bisexual threesome with Naruto and Sakura, who has bisexual feeling towards Karin.

The coveted Sensei/Student affair between Orochimaru and Senior Guren.

The K12 going to night-clubs, taking some XTC and vodka and having all sorts of parties and sex.

JESUS PEOPLE, _SO MUCH_ POTENTIAL.


----------



## Whirlpool (Feb 5, 2013)

Also Kiba and Shino accidentally killing someone would be awesome too.


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Feb 5, 2013)

Shit, I like those ideas. Thing is, my fic is animeXVideo game college setting, so shit has potential to get a lot crazier. 

Imagine...Well, honestly I'm still trying to figure out the whole 'subjects' thing and who would be faculty/staff so we can have smut dramaz.


----------



## Whirlpool (Feb 5, 2013)

Picturing Naruto doing a line of Cocaine off Ino's belly would be awesome.

I haven't seen FF take any smutz down yet. Still plenty off them.


----------



## Whirlpool (Feb 5, 2013)

Still though, the homosexual relationship between Itachi and his lover Kisame creates the fine line between smut and romance, making the constant partying and sex ascend into one of romance and a war against the status quo.


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Feb 18, 2013)

Aw, geez. He's banned again. 

I swear, Whirl gets banned a lot. 

Anyone found some depressingly bad fanfic they want to share? I've found two, but I believe they are trolls. No one can be this bad and not admit it. Well, the first one at least. I just want to point out trolls, not actual fic writers.


----------



## abc123 (Feb 18, 2013)

I don't understand how people can create such bad fictions and think they're good in any way. And don't get me started on the reviewers of those fics... "awsome plz update finally someone who makes sakura strong" "omg thats awesome u mad her hav family that turned out to be the leader of the aka i hope she remeber him"


----------



## The Jeffrey (Feb 18, 2013)

Kakashifan727 said:


> Anyone found some depressingly bad fanfic they want to share?



Found this one recently.


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Feb 18, 2013)

See? These people are trolls. I swear to god they have to be. I don't want to point out legit authors who do badfic by mistake, that's not the point here. But these guys know what they are doing and find it funny/acceptable. That shit I hate, and we have enough shitfic clustering the pit as it is.


----------



## RogerMD (Feb 19, 2013)

When ppl act as if their the writers writing the Manga and know wth is gonna happen next. Pshh if you know that much then let us all know how it'll all end!


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Feb 19, 2013)

-Authors notes in the middle of the story(unless its crucial), especially when its them commenting on their own story and not explaining something/author replying to too many reviewers in opening authors notes

-Excessive character bashing, especially when its used to make one romance option look superior to another

-Highschool fics as I just don't see what people like about them. If its more like an advanced Ninja Academy I can sometimes stand it.

-AU fics though there are some rare excellent ones.


----------



## abc123 (Feb 21, 2013)

Forgot to mention this in my original post. Kit. Kit, kit, kit, kit, kit. Makes me want to pull my fucking hair out. Whoever started that annoying clich? should never have written fanfiction; it'd save me from going bald.


----------



## The Jeffrey (Feb 21, 2013)

Rothwell said:


> Forgot to mention this in my original post. Kit. Kit, kit, kit, kit, kit. Makes me want to pull my fucking hair out. Whoever started that annoying clich? should never have written fanfiction; it'd save me from going bald.



It's terrible but not as bad as the author using 'mates' instead of couple, or matchmaker Kyuubi.


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Feb 22, 2013)

Oh God. Those three make me puke. Also, Naruto's in heat and has to fuck X,Y or Z

Honestly, these don't bother me much if it's PWP, since I just care about lemon quality then. But if it's in a good story, ruins the whole fucking thing for me.


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Mar 4, 2013)

Anyone find any crazy crossover Naruto fics? I just found one for Legacy of Kain series, I shit you not.


----------



## chrisrawr (Mar 4, 2013)

Biggest Peeve is, by far, inconsistencies. If you have characters and they're acting outside of the way you've portrayed them without good cause. If you've got OC's abusing some super training method, without considering that almost any other character could also be doing so. If you've got things happening for the sake of things happening, without consequences or reasons.

A lot of plot holes, poor characterizations, and writer's block comes from letting your story become inconsistent. If you keep what you're trying to do, and the set you're trying to do it in, close-knit and tight - well, the damn stuff writes itself.


----------



## Kyuuzen (Mar 6, 2013)

I've got a new one.  Unrealistic character bashing.

I get it if you don't like a character, but Hashirama bashing Kakashi and Sakura without having met them is fucking ridiculous.


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Mar 6, 2013)

Shut up. You've gotta be joking. Where? How?


----------



## abc123 (Mar 6, 2013)

I'll be honest, I've (thankfully) encountered very few akatsuki kitten fanfics, but a summary like 





> "It's them." I said, gaping. "It is!" Emma said, dramatically. "You know what this means?" Emma quickly whipped out her iPod and clicked a few things on it. We looked at each other and grinned, "IT'S RAINING MEN! HALLELUJAH!" Classic Akatsuki kittens.


 leaves me speechless. Reading the first few chapters just made me confused; why would someone write such ridiculous garbage when it's not funny at all? (Unsurprisingly the author is a teenage girl)


----------



## Kyuuzen (Mar 6, 2013)

Kakashifan727 said:


> Shut up. You've gotta be joking. Where? How?



Some story I was reading where Naruto saves Sasuke from Haku.  Started off decent.  Then Sasuke got Mangekyou and Amaterasu GG'd Haku, Naruto did the same thing Obito did, only with Hashirama instead of Madara, Hashi started heavy character bashing...

Just terrible.


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Mar 6, 2013)

Rothwell said:


> I'll be honest, I've (thankfully) encountered very few akatsuki kitten fanfics, but a summary like  leaves me speechless. Reading the first few chapters just made me confused; why would someone write such ridiculous garbage when it's not funny at all? (Unsurprisingly the author is a teenage girl)



Oh...God. Don't ask me. when I write shit like that, I at least have the decency to not put it on the net where everyone can see it.


----------



## Raniero (Mar 7, 2013)

Don't read much fanfic anymore, but I hated unnecessary character bashing. Why bash a character when you should be trying to improve them and turning them into a more likable character?


----------



## dream (Mar 7, 2013)

My biggest pet peeve involves a civilian council bossing around the Hokage.  It's an absolutely stupid plot device that ruins a story for me.


----------



## Lezu (Mar 8, 2013)

Gay fanfics  Like you start reading a pretty good fanfic and eventually it becomes Naruto x Sasuke fanfic.


----------



## Rouge Angle (Mar 12, 2013)

Oh, this thread lives? I haven't been by in ages. 

My Peeves:

? OOC-ness (and all that entails) unless it's intended to be a parody.

? Mary Sues/Gary Stues/self-inserts.

? Turning an existing character into a Mary Sue/Gary Stu.

? Walls of text. They burn my eyes.

? Bad grammar and spelling.

? Excessive randomness instead of actual humour.

? High school/rockband AUs. Ugh.

? Changing an aspect of the character's appearance for no good reason (e.g. giving Sakura huge breasts).

? Specifying the exact measurements of waistlines, bra-sizes, and penis size/length/girth. 

? Character bashing.

? Bad smut written by people who know nothing about anatomy.

? The seme/uke dynamic. GTFO. 

? Rape as love.

? Author's notes in the middle of the story.

? Review whores.

? People that don't understand the meaning of "oneshot"  "THE END" and "complete".


RogerMD said:


> When ppl act as if their the writers writing the Manga and know wth is gonna happen next. Pshh if you know that much then let us all know how it'll all end!



That reminds me:

? People that read fics that were written YEARS ago and then get on the author's case for the fic having non-canon elements.   Last I checked, fanfic author =/= psychic.


----------



## Kyuuzen (Mar 12, 2013)

Here's one: Angry/Smart/Dark Naruto

I hate when a story is getting good and out of nowhere Naruto starts badmouthing Sakura or telling the council off about their "Archaic manners."  Stop it.  Stop it.  Making Naruto become powerful over the course of the story, but really?  Eight year old Naruto making jutsu?  12 year old Naruto on an ANBU team as a vicious killer?

NO.


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Mar 12, 2013)

That or taking canon abilities from other series and giving them to Naruto. ON TOP of this shit he already has, he needs Yukianesa and the Sankishin Unit? Ugh...


----------



## Kyuuzen (Mar 13, 2013)

Kakashifan727 said:


> That or taking canon abilities from other series and giving them to Naruto. ON TOP of this shit he already has, he needs Yukianesa and the Sankishin Unit? Ugh...



Oh God, dude I read one where Naruto not only gets Hyourinmaru but then goes on to become the greatest ninja and soul reaper in history, teaches Ichigo shadow clone jutsu, and somehow Hinata becomes Momo.

No.  Fucking.  Sense.


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Mar 13, 2013)

Ugghhhh....reason i hate animexanime overs. some do have potential though.


----------



## MegaultraHay (Mar 13, 2013)

I Am Anarchy said:


> Oh God, dude I read one where Naruto not only gets Hyourinmaru but then goes on to become the greatest ninja and soul reaper in history, teaches Ichigo shadow clone jutsu, and somehow Hinata becomes Momo.
> 
> No.  Fucking.  Sense.



I can top that, 
I once read a Fairytail/Naruto crossover when after he rescues Sasuke he is stabbed by Kakashi. This was because of some contrived Minato worship. Then 3 goddesses appear out of nowhere, and kill the akatsuki. However, they leave Itachi to train naruto who got a retarded bloodline that gave the rinnegan, sharingan, and byakugan. Then the goddesses are so upset of Naruto's exaggerated abuse they want to nuke Konohana. Then Naruto gets a harem and trains with the king of dragons Bahamut. 

Just read:


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Mar 14, 2013)

Reading the reviews makes me feel sick. The Guest dude has a lick of sense though.


----------



## abc123 (Mar 14, 2013)

I Am Anarchy said:


> Some story I was reading where Naruto saves Sasuke from Haku.  Started off decent.  Then Sasuke got Mangekyou and Amaterasu GG'd Haku, Naruto did the same thing Obito did, only with Hashirama instead of Madara, Hashi started heavy character bashing...
> 
> Just terrible.


Funnily enough I came across this fic today. You were right, it was awful.


*Spoiler*: __ 





> "What happened, Sasuke?" Kakashi asked him upon seeing his eyes.
> 
> Sasuke deactivated the Doujutsu a second later and took a deep breath, "To awaken the Mangekyo Sharingan, the next stage of my clan's Doujutsu, I had to kill my best friend."
> 
> "What happened?" Kakashi questioned again.


How much clearer can he be?

 if anyone wants to read.


----------



## Whirlpool (Mar 14, 2013)

"What happened, Sasuke?" Kakashi asked him upon seeing his eyes.

Sasuke deactivated the Doujutsu a second later and took a deep breath, "To awaken the Mangekyo Sharingan, the next stage of my clan's Doujutsu, I had to kill my best friend."

"What happened?" Kakashi questioned again. 

"I MADE SOME FUCKING SANDWHICHES"


----------



## Kyuuzen (Mar 14, 2013)

MegaultraHay said:


> I can top that,
> I once read a Fairytail/Naruto crossover when after he rescues Sasuke he is stabbed by Kakashi. This was because of some contrived Minato worship. Then 3 goddesses appear out of nowhere, and kill the akatsuki. However, they leave Itachi to train naruto who got a retarded bloodline that gave the rinnegan, sharingan, and byakugan. Then the goddesses are so upset of Naruto's exaggerated abuse they want to nuke Konohana. Then Naruto gets a harem and trains with the king of dragons Bahamut.
> 
> Just read:



That is just utterly terrible.  Like you know he/she was sitting at their computer and just thinking.

"Oh yeah, this is good stuff."



Rothwell said:


> Funnily enough I came across this fic today. You were right, it was awful.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



I got into like the second chapter or so and tapped out.



Whirlpool said:


> "What happened, Sasuke?" Kakashi asked him upon seeing his eyes.
> 
> Sasuke deactivated the Doujutsu a second later and took a deep breath, "To awaken the Mangekyo Sharingan, the next stage of my clan's Doujutsu, I had to kill my best friend."
> 
> ...



xD Right?  God, he made Kakashi pretty retarded.


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Mar 14, 2013)

It amkes me sick being a Kakashi fan to see him portrayed like such a dumbfuck. That or he's either a pedo-rapist perv.


----------



## Pirao (Mar 14, 2013)

Solaris said:


> My biggest pet peeve involves a civilian council bossing around the Hokage.  It's an absolutely stupid plot device that ruins a story for me.



Yep, that's pretty terrible.

I also hate after war fics when Naruto tries to get in ANBU. First, why in the fuck would he try to join such a fodder organization? He's supposed to be a legendary shinobi FFS. Then the instructors start belittling and/or beating him  Like Naruto couldn't nuke all their asses if he felt like it.

I just hate things like that that make no sense, in general.


----------



## Whirlpool (Mar 14, 2013)

I want an arrogant Caesar-like Naruto.

Not like, he proclaims he can kick everybodies ass constantly like the fuggin rattlesnake dude, just like....Caesar arrogance. He mocks the best and has an undertone of overconfidence. Witty, charming, arrogant/hburis yet cunning. But then that would be too OOC because Naruto has no sense of charm.

In fact, no-one can be like that. 

Either ways, now in fics he's a modest dude who respects people.

Blah.


----------



## Gold Cube (Mar 14, 2013)

• OOC 

• Naruto getting tortured for like two hours a day since he was 3 years old and hes still sane and want to forgive the village.

• Random assuplls like Naruto just finding retarded weapons or powers from another world without an explanation

• Random characters like Dante, Vegeta, Alucard, Goku and characters like that randomly comes to Naruto's Dimension and adopts him.

• Naruto having like twenty girls that want or are after him.

• Authors bashing Sasuke and Sakura. Seriously if you hate them that much just dont give them a part in the story. it fucking ruins the whole story.

• Massively over the top Mary Sue. Exemple : Naruto transporting to the Fairy Tail world and beating acnologia in the first fucking chapter...

• And authors that have some much hate for Konoha civillians so they have Naruto going out and straight the fuck up execute them just because they beat him up and shit.

• And authors that degrade other characters just so the main character in thier own story can look better.


----------



## abc123 (Mar 14, 2013)

Whirlpool said:


> Either ways, now in fics he's a modest dude who respects people.
> 
> Blah.


There is no-one more 'light (good)' than Naruto; he deplores all evil and has no negative emotions in his body. Even when... 
*Spoiler*: __ 



"he had been beaten over 500 times in his life, stabbed over 200 times, poisoned over 100 times, nearly starved to death 40 times, mauled by the inuzaka dogs 27 times, raped by men and women 20 different times by to many people to count, electrocuted 10 times, nearly drowned 5 times including a few were he was legally pronounced dead before he revived, lit on fire a few times, and there were more attempts on his life than he'd been beaten. He had even been used as a toilet by some particularly sick fucks"


he still turns out as "bright, caring, and innocent even if he was a little dense", forgiving everything and wanting to protect his precious people, including the villagers.

At least this is pretty much what I can grasp of his character from the majority of fanfics.


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Mar 14, 2013)

OMFG!  
That can't be a real quote from a real fic. Please tell me it's a parody or you made it up.


----------



## abc123 (Mar 14, 2013)

Legitimate quote. The sad thing is the fic is pretty popular with over 600 reviews; I asked the author why he wrote some of the ridiculous stuff and he pretty much justified it by saying people had written Naruto experiencing worse abuse (somehow, because his life can get any worse...). Note, he is only 7 years old by all the time that had happened.


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Mar 14, 2013)

Meh. As long as the author isn't some sniveling fanbrat who cusses you out for doing a legitimate review, even though his fic is cliche and boring, we can't fault the guy.


----------



## MegaultraHay (Mar 14, 2013)

Kakashifan727 said:


> Meh. As long as the author isn't some sniveling fanbrat who cusses you out for doing a legitimate review, even though his fic is cliche and boring, we can't fault the guy.



Here have a timeloop fic.


----------



## Vermin (Mar 14, 2013)

i really can't stand stories that make it seem like naruto suffered horrible torture 
i think its completely unessary


----------



## Lezu (Mar 16, 2013)

I just saw a fanfic in which Naruto somehow gets pregnant by Sasuke


----------



## Rouge Angle (Mar 16, 2013)

Zyken said:


> i really can't stand stories that make it seem like naruto suffered horrible torture
> i think its completely unessary



It is totally unnecessary. Like, you can't have a bad life unless you've been raped and mutilated?  

Naruto is _shunned_ because that was the attitude actual Japanese people had towards people who were believed to "own" (control) fox spirits.  They didn't form mobs and attack or burn them at the stake, they socially ostracized them.


----------



## The Jeffrey (Mar 16, 2013)

The only thing I hate more than six year old Naruto being attacked by a mob and left to die (not saying I don't hate this) is when Naruto grows up and tells EVERYONE. 

I've dropped stories simply because Naruto is an angsty Sasuke clone that has to tell every single person he meets about what a horrible childhood he had and then that person is like 'Oh mah god! Poor Naruto!' and befriend him instantly.


----------



## Drums (Mar 21, 2013)

Kakashifan727 said:


> Meh. As long as the author isn't some sniveling fanbrat who cusses you out for doing a legitimate review, even though his fic is cliche and boring, we can't fault the guy.



I'm sorry but with a fic like that, I'll still fault him, whatever his behaviour to his reviewers is.  That quote just sounds too ridiculous, it makes me think the guy's a troll or something.


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Mar 21, 2013)

I'm just covering my bases so this thread won't be locked.


----------



## Whirlpool (Mar 21, 2013)

He is, it's true. 

Also, when Naruto has literally a list of past trauma's that he tells someone anyone. 

"Right, hold on trying to remember the other time I got beat, wait there it'll come up"


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Mar 21, 2013)

Gotta love reviewers that bitch about what you write.  Make it yourself then.


----------



## Kyuuzen (Mar 21, 2013)

Got a new one.  Gross pairings.

Naruto x Kushina?  Really?  That's fucking nasty.


----------



## Whirlpool (Mar 21, 2013)

Disagree.

Wincest.


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Mar 21, 2013)

Nope. It's still disgusting as shit. Plus, you get ugly shit gene babies. but preference is preference.


----------



## Drums (Mar 21, 2013)

Kakashifan727 said:


> I'm just covering my bases so this thread won't be locked.



I dont think this thread'd get locked for admitting how this person's fics are horrible or that he may be a troll. 
If anything, this situation calls for it. 

I dont know if the previous thread got locked 'cause of too much bashing, though.

 I dont like i*c*st, especially when it's between parent and child.


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Mar 21, 2013)

Same. Cousins: maybe. maybe. If it's one of those 'oh shit we fucked and we found out we're related' type things then I just lol. This does happen irl though.


----------



## Drums (Mar 22, 2013)

Yeah, I find that kind of scenario too cliche', I wont ever bother reading a story like that.
It does happen, irl, lol.


----------



## Amrun (Mar 26, 2013)

The worst pet peeve I have with Naruto fanfiction is the incessant need to refer to people as ninja, nin, or their ranking as ninja.

"It's a story about ninja; we fucking know they're nin," the jounin said.

"Even worse is when people obsessively identify people with increasingly cryptic references to hair color," the starry haired jounin said, staring at her with his lone obsidian optic.


----------



## Kestrel (Mar 27, 2013)

StrawHeart said:


> I dont like i*c*st, especially when it's between parent and child.



This ^

I personally find it extremely disgusting that people would pair a parent to their own child. We know that it would never really happen. And It makes me question what kind of a person would make such a fic.  Though we know the answer to that. 

It's the same with people who pair adults with others 20 + times their own age. E.X Teachers with students or adults with others 20+ times their own age. It's extremely disgusting.


----------



## Forum Troll (Mar 31, 2013)

Every time I see "Kakashi's daughter" in a fic description I cringe.  Jesus.


----------



## alexniko11 (Apr 1, 2013)

I absolutely cannot stand it when characters get inhumanely powerful in an extremely short period of time. Timeskips are tolerable, but when let's say "Kyuubi trains Naruto for like a month, he becomes automatically able to beat Zabuza with the blink of an eye. Powerful Naruto fics I don't mind, but at least a good reason and amount of time must be provided.

Also, I dislike it when Killing Intent is OVERLY used. As if it's a physical force. More specifically, if people use it like Spiritual Pressure from Bleach. Come on, be creative.

Oh, and I'm not fond of Naruto being dumb as bricks. A bit dense, alright. Not worldly knowledgable, fair enough. Even being just not very smart, okay. But him, let's say, thinking that everything that isn't a jutsu being useless quite frankly, just pisses me off.


----------



## abc123 (Apr 1, 2013)

alexniko11 said:


> I absolutely cannot stand it when characters get inhumanely powerful in an extremely short period of time. Timeskips are tolerable, but when let's say "Kyuubi trains Naruto for like a month, he becomes automatically able to beat Zabuza with the blink of an eye. Powerful Naruto fics I don't mind, but at least a good reason and amount of time must be provided.


I agree, but it's canonically possible - Sage Mode took Naruto from somewhat weak to overly strong, and that was learnt in a week. KCM brought Naruto even further and that took a day to master. Nevertheless it is annoying.



> Also, I dislike it when Killing Intent is OVERLY used. As if it's a physical force. More specifically, if people use it like Spiritual Pressure from Bleach. Come on, be creative.


Also dislike. No one has ever really showed it but suddenly its possible for everyone, no matter how strong, to paralyse people with it - also overly used for comical situations.



> Oh, and I'm not fond of Naruto being dumb as bricks. A bit dense, alright. Not worldly knowledgable, fair enough. Even being just not very smart, okay. But him, let's say, thinking that everything that isn't a jutsu being useless quite frankly, just pisses me off.


Canon naruto didn't even know what chakra was until the Land of the Waves mission . Although I hate a 'retard' Naruto there is a lot of leeway.


----------



## alexniko11 (Apr 2, 2013)

I never was fond of Canon Naruto. Honestly, the series itself was a bit lacluster for me until the Chunin Exam Arc where my personal favorite character came into play, Rock Lee. Up until that point, Naruto was one of those things I watched for its entertainment value as opposed to when I got more into the plot toward the Sasuke Retrieval Arc. But I tried to limit my Canon rants cause this is a fanfic post


----------



## MegaultraHay (Apr 4, 2013)

I hate when the over exaggerate character traits to the point their borderline parody.


----------



## Amrun (Apr 5, 2013)

MegaultraHay said:


> I hate when the over exaggerate character traits to the point their borderline parody.



This too.

Especially when they're fandom character traits and based on only the barest shred of reality (or nothing at all).


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Apr 5, 2013)

Like what? Explain fandom? Like guessed or assumed?


----------



## Amrun (Apr 5, 2013)

Example: Genma is almost universally portrayed as a lady's man when he has about 4 lines ever in the manga and not even one of them are about women.

Or, Ino is a slutty bitch, or in the occasional hands of a few men, a perfect goddess, all of this based on the fact that she calls herself pretty exactly once when she was 12.

Or Kakashi hates hospitals.  This is a 100% fandom trait.

Edit:  That's not to say that these things can't exist in good fics.  They can, and they do.  It's just that sometimes they're reduced until they define a character and it's nothing deeper than that, which is especially annoying when what defines the shallow character isn't even in the manga.


----------



## MegaultraHay (Apr 6, 2013)

Potentially the worse naruto crossover I have ever seen


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Apr 6, 2013)

Amrun said:


> Or, Ino is a slutty bitch, or in the occasional hands of a few men, a perfect goddess, all of this based on the fact that she calls herself pretty exactly once when she was 12.



And don't forget she saying she liked Sai. First Sasuke, then Sai three years later. The nerve of her 

I can't stand that view of Ino. There's nothing in the manga that suggests that personality in her. 



> Or Kakashi hates hospitals.  This is a 100% fandom trait.
> 
> Edit:  That's not to say that these things can't exist in good fics.  They can, and they do.  It's just that sometimes they're reduced until they define a character and it's nothing deeper than that, which is especially annoying when what defines the shallow character isn't even in the manga.



The Kakashi hates hospitals I have just seen in one fic, and it was just a minor trait in his personality, which I found believable... but I can see how it'd be annoying when overdone :/


----------



## Von Kreuz (Apr 11, 2013)

There isn't really much to add with the stuff from the old thread. 

But there are some small things that slightly tick me off when I start to read some ff. 

1. The way the author pull it off.  The idea can be good, really good... but like I mentioned in a review for one of those abominations. The stuff might sound good in the head... but it is a horror written on any medium. 

2. Like many others the OOC. Sure, when done in the right way it might not be that problem. The only thing is there is mostly no one who got it right. 

Example: (even when I might be the only one who sees it) Hinata. Stuttering is one thing. I know she does it slightly in the manga and it was also slightly taken to the anime as well... but some fan fictions are not that fun to read when she is written as someone who can't even speak a normal sentence without turning it into a paragraph on it own. Maybe you have seen such artworks were she is not able to say a single thing straight. I don't know... in the manga she can speak in a normal way, even with naruto. 

I have the feeling that each time someone did this, they don't want to see her cute... maybe it is just bashing. Same with other characters. 

But most of that was already covert. 


3. OC - Yep, there are good ones and bad ones... and I have seen to many bad ones. 

4. Pairings - Somehow I have the feeling that mostly all possible parings are paired to death. I can't stand much of them from mostly half of the stuff i have seen. All the same way of working. And I don't hate the chars of the show... maybe a bit dislike but that is a normal thing. 

But some writers have talents to bring up stuff even I wouldn't do. 


5. Smut - Well... I was or better still are an author of smut. I wrote for a different audience based on artists and authors alike. I will not go into detail, but what irks me is the loveless way some do it in their fics. 

Some stuff I have seen gives me nightmares. And I have seen much terrible things in fan fiction. but some of the stuff I have seen in the naruto sections is even too much for me. 


6. Council and Beating stuff - Yeah... The Council. Something that has less worth on the civil part. And they run the village in each story I have seen. The Ninja's look like wussies if that would happen in reality. What also irks me is what some authors set up with the whole beatings. Was the boy beaten in the manga? Don't think so... they ignored him, shunned him, and back talked to him... which might be crueler then the beatings and stuff like that. But okay, everyone has his own fetish that he projects on the village. 

There is too much I could write as a peeve. Point is that I spend mostly a half year reading fan fictions. And I have also crossed some of the stuff you guys mentioned. And even sit through it. On a good day I looked over 10 fics in one day. And some of them were mentioned in the former thread. Hell, some of them were linked directly ^^ I might can say that I managed it to read all the good stuff, if you could call it that way, in one rush in a area of three days. Speed reading is fun, the bad stuff will leave the brain faster as it could stay... but there is still that aftertaste of it. 

Shortly said... I have seen stuff I slightly start to hate:
Cheating, Rape, Bashing (any stuff), Banned Stories, suicide... to much to call it off. 

I am surprised how many writers pull that off. Cheating (mostly Sakura or Sasuke, combined with any character against or with.... yuck)

Banned Stories are the same. I mean who in the hell would kick something like Naruto out? The first moment they would do this, Danzo would bring him into his reign. And Hell, I would do it as well... the only source that seems to kick the boy out in all fictions is more or less the civilian part. I mean why did they listen to them. 

Sometimes i have the feeling that half of the stories aren't really planed to the end. And if they look like planned they suck in the performance.


Before I made up a new post and stuff... I don't know if someone had the nerve to read that following piece of 'Art' through.

Summary: What would happen if Team 7 back stabbed Naruto during the Wave mission. I'd like to thank Gunman for his help, with out him this story would be a train wreck. This entire story had been rewritten. Now, it is done.



For short... everyone who look through this gains my respect. It has various cross-over elements, everything that was mentioned here and in the cliche thread. And I don't know if the reviewers for this fic are really honest to him. But..... somehow my head hurts now. It hurts really bad >.< To be true to the train wreck thing... he should bury his partner with that fic as well. I mean what is uglier then a train wreck?... the Train wreck in a living area with more casualties.


----------



## MegaultraHay (Apr 26, 2013)

The thread is dead.


----------



## abc123 (Apr 26, 2013)

Not really, there are only so many (readable) fanfictions and pet peeves people can have. There's been bigger posting breaks in the topic before.

That said, a newish pet peeve of mine is the nickname 'Naru-chan'. I hate it with a passion.


----------



## MegaultraHay (Apr 26, 2013)

Why do they call Sakura the pink banshee even in narration


----------



## Karyu Endan (Apr 27, 2013)

MegaultraHay said:


> Why do they call Sakura the pink banshee even in narration



I am no expert in fanfiction, and have read all of one fic all the way through, but I feel I am reasonable in assuming it is due to an intense dislike of the character that clouds one's literary judgment.


----------



## MegaultraHay (Apr 27, 2013)

Karyu Endan said:


> I am no expert in fanfiction, and have read all of one fic all the way through, but I feel I am reasonable in assuming it is due to an intense dislike of the character that clouds one's literary judgment.



It's also annoying when a narrator that is non 1st or 2nd person show incredible favor for another.


----------



## Von Kreuz (Apr 29, 2013)

MegaultraHay said:


> Why do they call Sakura the pink banshee even in narration




I try to figure that out as well... Fun is that in such fiction she always speaks in caps. 


I for my part focused again on reading fan fictions that pop up. A peeve of mine, or better something I obtained during a short time are the so called copy/paste fictions. Is it that hard to write something new? I mean fuck.... even I can do it.


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Apr 29, 2013)

Some people do try to have new takes on  the same ideas, but sadly this rarely happens. More so on the pit.


----------



## Von Kreuz (Apr 30, 2013)

True point


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Apr 30, 2013)

I've tried, but I mainly run out of steam(HGN) or fail to get my points across well and delete it after posting. Then I try again, and end up deleting it again lol.


----------



## abc123 (Apr 30, 2013)

I'm finding it harder to read fics I'd previously think were good... they just annoy me and I end up skipping a lot or stop reading entirely which again annoys me because there's so very few new, good fics.


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Apr 30, 2013)

Same. I once had Nycee as one of my fav authors. How we've all changed.


----------



## Von Kreuz (May 2, 2013)

I have not a clear line of authors. If it wakes my interest I will read it. 

I have much to many stuff I have seen in the last months I moved through fan fictions. It also happened that I started to write again ^^


What I found bad is that when I find something that is good in my eyes. The story will not move forward... there are to many that have a promising, for my taste, flow but the author abandons his work after a few chapters.


----------



## abc123 (May 2, 2013)

Kushina the 'Red Death', SS-rank ninja on par with the Yondaime and a kenjutsu master.

...no. Just no. I see this in so many fics it annoys the hell out of me. I'm sure some people even think it's canon.


----------



## Kakashifan727 (May 2, 2013)

Well, I'd rather that than have her be a pussy medic nin used as a damsel in distress trope. Not on that scale, but something similar would be nice. Maybe she used water style techs.


----------



## abc123 (May 2, 2013)

If it were used in just one or two fics, I'd be fine with it. But it's simply because it's used in so many fics that it annoys me, and it's ridiculous to have her that strong. Why the 'Red Death' too? Why not just what her normal title was as the 'Red-Hot Habanero'?

Kushina was hardly touched upon in canon, but what we do know is that she taught Minato (Uzumaki) fuinjutsu, so she's around the same level/better than him at it, she had a similar ninjutsu style to Naruto and had special chakra. That gives a lot of leeway for how her fighting style can be developed -- it doesn't mean she should be a sword master who outclasses all of the Seven Swordsmen of the Mist and be as strong as all the Hokage's though.


----------



## Von Kreuz (May 2, 2013)

True point with Kushina. Could it be that people try to give her more stuff then the original creator had planned?

Okay... figured something out as I browsed a bit through the FF.Net... Can it be that people already set Twilight, the term, to the more or less terrible excuse of Vampires?

I have seen various Stories that Contains the Term Twilight and bang... the story contains vampires. 


I had to edit one of my stories with the warning that I will not use vampires, or the fact that Twilight is not always set to the called books and movies. Now I will see how people will react to that added point.




I know it was mentioned many times.... but why do people create the Naruto/Sasuke pairing???? WHY????  I mean yaoi, is nothing bad, people have a choice to read it or not. But I notice a coming wave of Naru/Saku fics. It is hard to find other pairings in that.


----------



## MegaultraHay (May 10, 2013)

I hate it when a character can copy bloodlines.


----------



## Whirlpool (May 10, 2013)

Ugh.

Nardo with bloodlines sickens me.

Especially fan-made ones.

Shurengan or some shit is just ugh.


----------



## MegaultraHay (May 10, 2013)

Whirlpool said:


> Ugh.
> 
> Nardo with bloodlines sickens me.
> 
> ...



There was a Negima crossover where he could copy various others because he was  a vampire.


----------



## Lezu (May 11, 2013)

Pregnant male. That's just...


----------



## Von Kreuz (May 12, 2013)

True point with Pregnant male. Each Story that contains something with that label MPreg will be ignored by me. I don't know who invented it, but that guy or girl has no idea how stupid it is. 

I might have the feeling it was a girl that invented that thing. And that alone, to create this element, is scary like hell. 


To the Bloodlines. It depends. Dojutsu stuff is overdone now. I mean from ten new stories... 6 have eye powers. Sharingan seems to be the fotm. Also nice are stories were the Hero holds more then one Blood lines.

On the other hand, I read stories were he has something that is not much overdone. Unfortunately a few of the stories are on hold or dead already. 

Hell, I even play with an idea to give him something strange in one of my other ideas. Something I haven't seen so far. A Bloodline based on Diseases. Is there something around in that way? I have looked for it, but the results are meek in the direction. 


Btw am i the only one who notice that High-school fics came in a large wave? During the day I have seen more the ten.


----------



## Amrun (May 12, 2013)

That's just all of fanfiction in general, not just Naruto...  (Mpreg)


----------



## Von Kreuz (May 13, 2013)

Amrun said:


> That's just all of fanfiction in general, not just Naruto...  (Mpreg)




I believe in some other fan fiction sections... this matter might be worse as thought.


----------



## abc123 (May 13, 2013)

OC clans with OC kekkai genkai.


----------



## Magician (May 13, 2013)

People who ruin perfectly well written fanfics with horrible plot point choices.


----------



## Kakashisauce (May 13, 2013)

Oh god, completely agree with the Mpreg. Wha...just wha? 

Also, I can't stand fics written with (Female!)Whoever or (Male!)Whoever. Has anyone seen those? Where they turn Iruka into a chick so Kakashi can do her(him) all het like? I've seen it SO many times and I just...I just don't even. Like, if you're into dudes being with each other, that is so alright. You don't have to pretend you dont by turning one of them into a chick. Someone please explain this to me.


----------



## Kakashifan727 (May 13, 2013)

I don't like dudes being with each other, not cause I hate gays or anything, I just can't get off to it. I do like threesomes though, anything really where I can put myself in it. That and buttsex creeps me out; both because I'm scared it will hurt like hell and because that's where poo comes out so it obviously would be icky. I don't like things involving bodily fluids except what one would expect when having normal sex like semen. I don't like swallowing that crap either, fyi, too nasty for me yet they always have em doing it. Eck. 

I feel this would make Naruto's plot better and the whole Sasuke BS as a whole, if either of them was a girl. It's just so lame otherwise; they had few moments of teamwork together, mostly hated each other, tried to kill each other numerous times, and we are supposed to believe they were the bestest friends ever or some shit.


----------



## Kakashisauce (May 13, 2013)

Kakashifan727 said:


> I don't like dudes being with each other, not cause I hate gays or anything, I just can't get off to it. I do like threesomes though, anything really where I can put myself in it. That and buttsex creeps me out; both because I'm scared it will hurt like hell and because that's where poo comes out so it obviously would be icky. I don't like things involving bodily fluids except what one would expect when having normal sex like semen. I don't like swallowing that crap either, fyi, too nasty for me yet they always have em doing it. Eck.
> 
> I feel this would make Naruto's plot better and the whole Sasuke BS as a whole, if either of them was a girl. It's just so lame otherwise; they had few moments of teamwork together, mostly hated each other, tried to kill each other numerous times, and we are supposed to believe they were the bestest friends ever or some shit.



HAHAHAHA. Oh, my. That was very open, thank you.

I don't know how much I'd like buttsex for myself, haha, but the idea of two hot guys with nice bodies all over each other makes me smile inside.

But hey, if they dont like dude on dude action, then they can just write about a female and male character getting it on. I dont get why they have to invent these weird versions of canon characters to suit their fancy. Like...we all know Kakashi and Iruka are guys. If you want them to be together, then you must like the idea of the characters themselves together. So why give Iruka boobs, a vagina and long hair and then call him/her Irukette or whatever? I dont know...it just weirds me out.

And then she gets pregnant and turns back into Iruka, the male, and now he's still pregnant. Like...what??


----------



## Kakashifan727 (May 14, 2013)

Okay, that is odd. I just figure keeping chars the same, names/personality and all with boobs/vag is all I need. No turning them back, no sexy jutsu, they were just born a chick instead of a dude. That's it, no strings attached.


----------



## Von Kreuz (May 14, 2013)

True with the whole gender bender stuff... I mean only one has the tech to do that. Okay... four now when you count the Konomaharu corps into it. 

In the games you can add two more into that pool... but only they copied it ^^ But somehow the way they do it is strange. I mean yepp... there are good fictions. And there are a lot of bad ones. And unfortunately the count of the bad ones grew with each day. 

I remember that I have read somewhere that there was an Idea that Naruto might be female in the original idea from Kishi. But that changed during the anime way. Somehow the same also was nearly done with Haku. Sure, in the mange it is not really clear. but in the anime there was a strict idea they wanted to follow... intil the woman that made Haku's synchro dropped out ^^ But that is a bit offtopic. 

To the whole sex thing... I mean when it is well written... I have no problem. I am straight, but I read mostly everything... unless it contains sparkling vampires. 

But that is the problem... there is to much of it out now. And then it is Sasuke and Naurto *shudders* I mean when Hina/Naru is overdone to the dead... then what is it with Sasu/Naru

The M-Preg thing is sure a strange thing. How many Fics are out there with Naruto getting raped and turn pregnant? There are much as him as a boy... and also much as him as a girl. Be it with his Tech or during the fact that he was a boy in disguise... people sometimes have no good ideas anymore...

Now to something different: I like the bad summaries many authors use. A day ago or so I have read a perfect summary that finished the thought of reading said story. The author put all secrets that he should use in the story in the summary. And so I have saved myself a few minutes of time reading his work ^^

But slowly I get annoyed with followed things: High School, University... stuff..... ugh... why? I mean there isn't something like that. Maybe in the current Capitol... but till Kishi mentioned something like that this is only speculation >.<



A small side question. Do you also have the feeling that creator of mangas read fan fiction to cover up some ideas as their own? As an artist myself I would always check what my fans are doing... check if the stuff hit my taste and then rip it off... or use one or two ideas as my own ^^ I so hope Kishi was not done this somewhere.


----------



## abc123 (May 14, 2013)

Tried reading a high school fic, which would be my first after entirely avoiding them. It was tolerable for the first 2 chapters, but weird and I didn't really enjoy it. However once it devolved into a teenage angst fest in chapter 3 along with Naruto, Sasuke and Kakashi all entering school suffering from nightmares and having dark shadows around their eyes from them I closed that shit. Don't know why I even bothered trying.


----------



## Hiatus (May 14, 2013)

Been creeping this thread for quite a while by now, excellent reading when looking for a laugh 
Figured I'd get in on the crazy now that I've finally gotten the time, even though by now I guess most discussions are just re-phrasings of what's already been said earlier in the thread.
Mpreg is and was always a horrible, horrible idea. I can't understand whatever whoever came up with it was thinking. Who actually thought this would make a good plot point or story development, even ignoring the ignoring of all basic laws of nature? If you want to have your gay couple have a baby, that's fine. But what's wrong with adoption? A surrogate mother? Just whatever that doesn't just kick the readers view of the story as plausible (in-universe at least) right in the nuts, and that's not even going into the freaky imagery 

Regarding genderbending, I don't really see the point of it, honestly. Obviously you write about Naruto because you want to write about the characters, right? But if they're genderbent, they're not really the same character anymore. If you like a couple, it obviously means you like the original characters, their gender included, together. Kakashi wouldn't be Kakashi if he wasn't a man, neither would Iruka, and neither would any other male or female if they had their gender swapped. If you want to write a story about a heterosexual couple, then why not just write about characters who were male and female to begin with? It just seems kind of pointless to me 



> Tried reading a high school fic, which would be my first after entirely avoiding them. It was tolerable for the first 2 chapters, but weird and I didn't really enjoy it. However once it devolved into a teenage angst fest in chapter 3 along with Naruto, Sasuke and Kakashi all entering school suffering from nightmares and having dark shadows around their eyes from them I closed that shit. Don't know why I even bothered trying.




Honestly, I haven't tried that many high school fics myself, and a majority of them just makes me want to slap someone already by the first chapter. Though you should probably take that first experience with a pinch of salt, considering if 90% of Naruto fanfics are bad, then high school fics have a shit-percentage of about 99.9%. Mostly it's not the genre in itself that's horrible, it's just that it's very hard to find that 0.01% that's actually worth reading. Eons ago in this thread there were some talk about good school fics, and two suggestions were Lucky Charm and Face the Music (the second by a member on the forum. Tomcat71? Hey, where did he/she go by the way? He/she seemed to be really active in this thread a while ago). 
I've finished Lucky Charm, and while it wasn't the best fic I've ever read, I actually thought it was good. Especially for its genre. It had a quite creative idea, handled pretty well, and even though there were some things that bothered me, they were minor, and I recommend it if you feel you want to give school fics another chance.
Though, should I recommend one over the other, I'd definitely say read Face the Music. Have only had time to read one chapter and skim the second, but it's amazing. That's quality writing. I skimmed some of his/hers other stories as well, and there's overall a very high writing and story standard. Should warn that most seem to be lemons though, but with much focus on story. I haven't gotten more than to the first or second chapter in any though, so I don't really know. But I definitely recommend you take a look if you feel like it


----------



## Von Kreuz (May 15, 2013)

I only read one or two of those fictions. And I have to say... "No sir. I don't like it!"

I notice the increased amount on vampire ninja fiction. Okay... One thing aside. I might like the idea of so called blood drinker. But there is a fine line in that. Blood drinkers don't turn to ash... they are like cannibals. And Hey, I would say it is slightly overkill to build a vampire ninja. One the other hand... this reminds me on Kung Fu Ninjas... and those movies are so cheesey that they become funny again ^^

I mean what is the problem to create a leech blood line? The guy would also suck blood and he isn't a vampire in a supernatural sense ^^


And I witnessed the Akatsuki turn to kittens nightmare. Hell... who started that shit?


----------



## siyrean (May 17, 2013)

can anybody rec a good Mpreg Naruto fic? 
I'm sure I don't have to explain that there's no such thing as a universally bad topic. Unfortunately I haven't come across a good one in the Naruto genre but I'd really love to see one that tackles the subject seriously and without the painful gender stereotypes that tend to plague Mpreg. 

actually after reading more posts, i kind of want to write an mpreg now, just to prove it can be done (tends to be my motivation for writing all my fics as i'm strictly a crack shipper)



Something that annoys me, but is more a fandom in general topic, is the love of yaoi. I don't hate it, and i do enjoy reading it if it's two characters I like. What bothers me is how much it overshadows het when searching for fic. is it a cultural thing where female writers and readers are threatened by het pairings? are they just more critical of female characters that they can't be good enough? I'm bi, so maybe that's why I enjoy females getting as much smexing in fics, or is there something else to it? the armchair anthropologist in me finds the whole phenomenon fascinating and frustrating.


----------



## Sadako (May 17, 2013)

Something I suppose is quite common among fanfic readers is that you become pickier and pickier as time goes. There are a gazillion things that didn't bother me when I first ventured into the world of fanfiction, but nowadays makes me hit the back button as faster than you can say "mpreg". Beside the obvious stuff like bad grammar, one of those things are "seduction missions" (and yes, they're often called exactly that) where the seduction seems to be the whole point of the mission instead of means to an end like, say, obtaining information. This is, of course, to showcase the female leads superb, cannot-be-matched sexiness. I... just... ugh.


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (May 17, 2013)

Not just in Naruto's fics but overall, I can't stand stories that are just sex for the sake of it ... I mean, I'm the first one that can enjoy some well written erotism in literature, but when the story is just a paragraph or two of Naruto and _"Hey, Ramen cup, do you want to feel my Bijuu ten's tail? "_ and then a detailed description of the fantasy of some 14 years old then I just lose interest in the story. No big lose since it's never anything beyond that anyway.


----------



## Overhaul (May 17, 2013)

Crossovers and Mary Sues and seme-uke stereotypes! Oh My!


----------



## Kakashisauce (May 17, 2013)

About yaoi, In my personal opinion, its about the characters and not their gender. So, yes, most of the time when I watch an anime (which has been never for a long time) I am not really impressed with the few female characters they squeeze in as love interests for whoever. I'm sure there are anime's out there with GREAT female characters, but I have only seen like...one. And, if there are ones who are decent, the male characters are always infinitely better. I remember back when I was a kid, the ONLY het pairing I liked was Van/Hitomi in Escaflowne, if anyone has ever heard of that show.

In Naruto, Kishi is like...the worst person EVER at romance, PROBABLY because he isn't really aiming for it. So, most of the male characters in this show have really touching, deep relationship with other male characters. Thus, the idea of those guys being together appeals to more people instead of squishing them with an annoying, clingy female for the sake of het.


----------



## siyrean (May 17, 2013)

Kakashisauce said:


> About yaoi, In my personal opinion, its about the characters and not their gender. So, yes, most of the time when I watch an anime (which has been never for a long time) I am not really impressed with the few female characters they squeeze in as love interests for whoever. I'm sure there are anime's out there with GREAT female characters, but I have only seen like...one. And, if there are ones who are decent, the male characters are always infinitely better. I remember back when I was a kid, the ONLY het pairing I liked was Van/Hitomi in Escaflowne, if anyone has ever heard of that show.
> 
> In Naruto, Kishi is like...the worst person EVER at romance, PROBABLY because he isn't really aiming for it. So, most of the male characters in this show have really touching, deep relationship with other male characters. Thus, the idea of those guys being together appeals to more people instead of squishing them with an annoying, clingy female for the sake of het.



oh yeah, I'm like that with Harry Potter, I can't stand the girls there so I stick with slash. I guess with Naruto, the girls are so underdeveloped that I see it as giving the writers the chance to develop them. Still, slash and yaoi just seem so much more prevelant in all fandoms, not just male heavy ones.


----------



## Von Kreuz (May 18, 2013)

siyrean said:


> oh yeah, I'm like that with Harry Potter, I can't stand the girls there so I stick with slash. I guess with Naruto, the girls are so underdeveloped that I see it as giving the writers the chance to develop them. Still, slash and yaoi just seem so much more prevelant in all fandoms, not just male heavy ones.




True with the females of the Naruto universe. Even the females that have more spot light are more or less... empty like a sheet... or worse when they got character. 

Okay that a side. 


I have a new pet peeve in my list. 

And that is only set on the way of writing. I slowly start to hate fictions that has a wall of text to read. I mean sure... why not. But my poor old brain start to hurt when it is forced to bring structure into those bricks. And it is so easy to jump between the lines that you are forced to read the whole brick again >.< 

Did their brain shut down in school or computer classes?  What is the problem to build space into the text?



Okay... enough with that. 

To the one who asked if there is a good mpreg fic out there. In my eyes, nope there isn't. All are worse. All are more then worse.


----------



## Amphitrite (May 21, 2013)

Alright, just gonna dump this here;
-when in the summary they always use "what if-----" all the damn time. what if he had TWO demons? what if he started developing feelings for sasuke?? WHAT IF HE WAS SO POWERFUL HE COULD DESTROY THE WHOLE FRICKIN UNIVERSE???

-when, in pairing fics (which I am starting to hate) the writing is so stupid or so dang cheesy that I have to take a moment to pinch the bridge of my nose and shake my head in embarrassment for the writer.

-when in lemons the guy has a gigantic penis. like, always. every single one.

-when they overly bash a character I just have to stop reading. just ughhhhhhh stoooooop. just continue with the story please!!

-when naruto is just so freaking overpowered. like, seriously? put some plot into it! dont just make this a naruto-beats-everyone story like every other story out there!

-sexy-no-jutsu naruto gets preggers. he births it, happy gay family happens.

-unrealistic rape scenarios/reactions to the rape/GOD FORBID, they fall in love. just, no. stop. just stop. 

-unrealistic bodies on little girls. the active lifestyle of a female ninja would push back her puberty and give her small boobs in the long run. common anatomy, people.

-one-shots

-sakuraxEVERYONE. no one can write this well, they all suck and i hate reading them

-the name naruko or naru for female naruto. CAN'T YOU BE ANYMORE IMAGINATIVE?  NARUKO AND NARU AREN'T EVEN INTERESTING OR ELOQUENT! these boring names always ruin a good femnaruto story for me. 

-AUs. those are boring

-sasusaku sasunaru sasuanyone

-ocs and most self inserts. I've actually found a handful of SIs I like. nothing like the stupid marysue, magically become a capable ninja, OcxSasuke/gaara/akatsuki bull i see going on.

-when bleach terms or other anime terms leak into the narutoverse. like flash stepping, i'm pretty sure that isn't a thing in ninja world, a d rank technique as best. (also when other bleach powers and anime powers somehow make their way to overpowered naruto fics. just, please.)

-when they have the convos with the anime characters(aka themselves) in their authors note. AT THE TOP.

-plain writing, describing everything the character does, and describing an outfit in detail. 

Okay, I have more, but I'll keep the rest to myself since this post seems pretty long.


----------



## abc123 (May 21, 2013)

When the author is so lazy he cannot be bothered to actually think of some OCs and instead takes characters from other manga's, usually Bleach.


----------



## RFujinami (May 21, 2013)

-OCs that turns into Mary Sue/Self Inserts which is about 99% of OC's.

-Characters that are made Out of Character in order to fit certain tropes.  For example in yaoi stories, characters are made to fit  and  stereotypes without regards to canon characterization.  This give it an effect of reading an unimaginative cliche ridden original story with character names from Naruto grafted on.
ETA: when any characters suffers .

-Lazy crossovers for the purpose of pairings.

-Character bashing.

-Love triangles.

-Female Haku (the denial is strong in these fics).


----------



## abc123 (May 22, 2013)

Giving Minato, whom we have only seen fight a few times, something like some Wind Release jutsus I'm fine with. But giving established characters like Tsunade, whom we know many of her jutsus already, OC powers is fucking annoying.


----------



## Amrun (May 22, 2013)

Amphitrite said:


> -sakuraxEVERYONE. no one can write this well, they all suck and i hate reading them




Lol there are awesome sakurax?? fics out there.  How close minded.  Your pet peeves are all just personal preferences -- and all of ours are, but there's a difference between saying "I hate when people write Sasuke out of character" and "I HATE ONE SHOTS!"


----------



## Kelci (May 22, 2013)

Ooooh man, how have I not stumbled across this thread sooner?

*rubs hands together*

Here we go:

1. GRAMMAR. I know this has been said before, but if I'm reading your story and am correcting the grammar in my head as I go along, you know we have a problem. I remember back when I was around 14-15 and just started reading fanfics, I found so many I thought were absolutely amazing. Then fast forward and wanting to go back and re-read them but couldn't because the grammar was atrocious. 

1b. It makes me sad when a story has a really good plot that holds a lot of promise but the grammar and writing style is so bad it makes it impossible to read. 

2. I've been a Sasuke x Sakura fangirl since pretty much day one but I _HATE_ how most fanfics portray Sakura after "Sasuke comes back." Most stories make her act all aloof and over powered and have at least one scene where she's able to kick Sasuke's ass. It's really hard to find a good quality SasuSaku fanfic nowadays. ;_;

3. Hinata becoming a sexy beast. She's too shy and when authors suddenly get her to embrace her sensual side and talk back to people, it makes me:


----------



## FoxxyKat (May 22, 2013)

I don't really mind mpregs. I wish the shit was real, though, so the man and woman could take turns having the kids, lol.



Kakashisauce said:


> About yaoi, In my personal opinion, its about the characters and not their gender. So, yes, most of the time when I watch an anime (which has been never for a long time) I am not really impressed with the few female characters they squeeze in as love interests for whoever. I'm sure there are anime's out there with GREAT female characters, but I have only seen like...one. And, if there are ones who are decent, the male characters are always infinitely better. I remember back when I was a kid, the ONLY het pairing I liked was Van/Hitomi in Escaflowne, if anyone has ever heard of that show.
> 
> In Naruto, Kishi is like...the worst person EVER at romance, PROBABLY because he isn't really aiming for it. So, most of the male characters in this show have really touching, deep relationship with other male characters. Thus, the idea of those guys being together appeals to more people instead of squishing them with an annoying, clingy female for the sake of het.


Yeah, for me (being a SasuNaru fan) I just like the chars. I would still like the pair even if one was a female. I wouldn't mind it if both were women, but I probably wouldn't support it as much b/c I have no interest in women w/ other women.



Anyway, in recent fics that I've come across, I really don't like some of the sex scenes. Licking some guys asshole and/or balls sounds really gross to me and sucking him off and swallowing is just . I just don't get why some people write like this, either:



> His dick was leaking pre-cum, etc, etc...



We all know sex isn't all cleanliness and sparkles, but wtf? Ew, man! There's a better way to word it. I am bored out of my mind by self-inserts and Naruto char x original char as the main pair (if it's romance). I, also, could care _less_ for any het pairing in Naruto. I don't like when someone puts too much detail in their writing as if to seem intelligent or something, either. Idk if people understand what I'm saying, but I don't like that, lol.

Anyway, even w/ all that, I've still come across some excellent fics w/ stories or plots that don't make me gag or facepalm every minute and even put Kishi to shame and I really appreciate those.


----------



## Taokaka (inactive) (May 23, 2013)

1. My number one pet peeve in fanfics in general is when authors just overkill Japanese words, and they stick it in places that doesn't make sense. I read a fanfic once where they used "kuso" as a substitute for "damn!" and it just didn't flow properly. Seriously, it takes away from the work and makes it sound like a 10 year old wrote it. 

2. Naruto characters paired with an original character are HUGE no-nos. Why they bother me, I have no idea, but I'd rather read about crack-pairings than that. I especially hate when they make the character a Mary Sue. 

3. Grammar is on top of the list. If I can't read it, it won't be enjoyable. Period. I look for quality in the fics I read. 

As good as a story line may be, if any of the above are committed, I stop right there.


----------



## Kelci (May 23, 2013)

Taokaka said:


> As good as a story line may be, if any of the above are committed, I stop right there.



THIS SO MUCH.


----------



## abc123 (May 23, 2013)

Taokaka said:


> 1. My number one pet peeve in fanfics in general is when authors just overkill Japanese words, and they stick it in places that doesn't make sense. I read a fanfic once where they used "kuso" as a substitute for "damn!" and it just didn't flow properly. Seriously, it takes away from the work and makes it sound like a 10 year old wrote it.


 Only once? This must happen in 90% of all fanfics. "Yatta!" for cheering, "Gomen/Gomenasai" for sorry, "hai" for yes, "kuso" for damn, "kami" for god, "doushite" (I don't even know what this is), arigato, tadaima, okaerinasai... etc. Annoys the fuck out of me.

Example: 





> Tadaima. You said okaerinasai to me and made me feel like I was finally home for the last bit of time I had left. Arigato for everything. Gomen for everything. I really have more to say. Just one more thing, but maybe I don't have the right to say it. Maybe I don't deserve it. Sakura?..sayonara.


----------



## Kelci (May 23, 2013)

Rothwell said:


> Only once? This must happen in 90% of all fanfics. "Yatta!" for cheering, "Gomen/Gomenasai" for sorry, "hai" for yes, "kuso" for damn, "kami" for god, "doushite" (I don't even know what this is), arigato, tadaima, okaerinasai... etc. Annoys the fuck out of me.
> 
> Example:



...

Please tell me that wasn't an actual quote from a fanfic. D:


----------



## Von Kreuz (May 23, 2013)

Kelci said:


> ...
> 
> Please tell me that wasn't an actual quote from a fanfic. D:




I am not sure about it.... but I believe it is. 

But true thing with that. I try to keep much of that things out of my work. I even do the work to use the english names for their techniques. And those often sounds bad. Same with the German ways the techniques are called. I mean I keep the honorifics but that is all ^^

I mean Earth Release sounds good. In german it turns into Erd Versteck ( Earth Hideout oO) Somehow I wonder why they translate it that way. 

But I have to admit Stories that mix english with many Japanese words, and then the author don't even explain it... bad start in my eyes. 


I have a problem with stories that have to short chapters. Even the end is bad chosen and it cuts the flow badly T-T Did this guys or gals don't payed attention in their classes. That is something you shouldn't do... when things not even can pass as a cliffhanger then they should re-word their stuff. 

Btw authors. I see why some of you have a problem with Authors that interupt their story with a fucking AN in the middle -_- that sucks like hell.


----------



## Hiatus (May 24, 2013)

It's late, but I had to vent, so I'm just gonna leave this here....
I got slightly in the mood for High School Fics after the talk in the thread, came across this one...
It has Sakura as the main character, a scholarship student in a school otherwise only for those with parents rich and influential enough to buy their kids a spot. Anyway, so it started out pretty good, pretty...normal for a school fic, I guess. Then...it derailed kinda quickly.  
I've just read past the scene where Sakura stumbles across Gaara, Temari and Kankuro trying to stuff a dead body into a filing cabinet. Before that, she had a pretty darn casual, first time conversation with underground mob leader Itachi. On a cellphone. Using smileys. So far, I count to blackmailing, kidnapping, serious death threats, pedophilia, murder, stalking, something made out as attempted rape and a secret, big-scale operation which will leave some people with _a lot_ of money. 
.....
What?  
No really, what?
I get bummed when stories start out promising, and even more so when they get you genuinely intrigued, and then just crash and burn. Or rather, I would be bummed, if I could just stop laughing over how it seemed the author wrote the first half of the story, took a break during which he/she lost all sense of rationality, and then continued writing. That's honestly my best guess for what happened


----------



## Von Kreuz (May 25, 2013)

I would count in the abuse of booze during writing. But true Hiatus. 

This is kind of a peeve for me. Stuff that starts promising and then turns to something strange. And to ride the lightning with that. Same counts to stuff that starts promising and gets on hold, get canceled or abandoned, set up for adoption... and bla bla what not. To all Authors. I know that sometimes the flow is down. But if you come up with more then 6 chapters... take your time to finish it. Hell... i don't care of you take a break or something but when they get their mojo back they could work on their stuff again. 

Serious. I have seen many stories that only have one chapter that would be gold when finished. And I also have seen stuff that had some chapters but the author drops of the screen leaving the whole thing unfinished. I mean when someone decide to leave for good... then open the rights for the story that someone will take over. It is simple, and might not hurt.


Somehow i also got frustrated with the Stories that were posted lately. To much Yaoi for my taste. I have nothing against the genre... but between all the stuff that is posted... it is overdone. Funny when a genre slowly turns into a cliche.


----------



## abc123 (May 27, 2013)

Von Kreuz said:


> Somehow i also got frustrated with the Stories that were posted lately. To much Yaoi for my taste. I have nothing against the genre... but between all the stuff that is posted... it is overdone. Funny when a genre slowly turns into a cliche.


Had nothing to read so I decided to look through recently posted/updated fics and 9 out of 10 were Yaoi. 

If anyone finds a recently started fic (past 6 months? read the (good) ones before that), and is either het or no pairings please tell me. :33


----------



## abc123 (May 31, 2013)

Reviewers who think fanfiction clich?s are canon and try to correct authors who don't use those clich?s
...


----------



## Silo (Jun 4, 2013)

Fanfic authors who demand every reader to review their story and withhold chapters if they don't.

OOCness

When they make Sakura stutter like Hinata around Sasuke.


----------



## Von Kreuz (Jun 5, 2013)

I don't know... but is the stuttering a fan fiction thing? I mean okay, there is an indicator in the manga, but there it is only small. Even in the anime the stuttering is a small thing. 

Even in the video games there is not much stuttering. So it seemed that it is only focused on fan fiction, or is that view wrong?

When we keep that on topic with the being nervous thing in Naruto... i believe much authors have the day of their life to turn certain characters into non-social shy creatures.


----------



## Revolution (Jun 5, 2013)

I usually skip themes that don't interest me, but the biggest bite is a very long fanfic that *takes forever to update* or worse goes into obscurity-*hiatus*.



I wrote several fanfics and made them short just so no one would have to wait for the ending.  Anyone is welcome to take my stories and expand on them and make them longer ONLY IF YOU SOURCE ME and link me so I can see the improvement.  Kind of like an editor fixing a piece of work (like in the book 1Q84, no I'm not that good)


----------



## Von Kreuz (Jun 6, 2013)

Sarahmint said:


> I usually skip themes that don't interest me, but the biggest bite is a very long fanfic that *takes forever to update* or worse goes into obscurity-*hiatus*.
> 
> 
> 
> I wrote several fanfics and made them short just so no one would have to wait for the ending.  Anyone is welcome to take my stories and expand on them and make them longer ONLY IF YOU SOURCE ME and link me so I can see the improvement.  Kind of like an editor fixing a piece of work (like in the book 1Q84, no I'm not that good)




Hmm... true. 

Reminds me on something I don't have figured out for now... how long will my stuff be 

I will see how things run... then i can decide ^^


----------



## Hiatus (Sep 19, 2013)

I don't like how this thread remains so void and empty all the while the Internet keeps flooding with more and more cringeworthy badfics by the minute 

Granted, I've managed to avoid the most terrible ones for a surprising amount of time so far, but I still need to vent...

Starting off lightly, it bothers me more than it should when writers make the characters use pet or nicknames they would never use, or towards people they would never refer to as such. Yes, Shika is a popular nickname among readers, but if Naruto, Chouji or whoever have never used it up until now, what makes you think they suddenly would? It just sounds out of character, especially when used by someone who isn't even that close with him, or who I in a million years could not see using a nickname. Yes, I found a fanfic where Gaara refers to Shikamaru as Shika. It made my eye twitch. 

And that's not even getting into the more terrible names that _no one_ would use...

Similarly, it seems many fanfic authors think it makes sense for Gaara to refer to Naruto as "Uzumaki". Yes, Gaara in Shippuden is pretty polite, but that still doesn't explain why he would go from using "Naruto" in the manga and anime to using "Uzumaki" in fanfic for no good reason. Especially as Naruto is one of his closest and oldest friends. You don't refer to those kinds of people using last names. How hard is it to just keep a simple thing like that consistent with the source material?


----------



## abc123 (Sep 19, 2013)

What a coincidence, I was thinking of starting this thread off again earlier. 

On the topic of names, I hate it when some authors add -dobe or -teme to the end of Naruto or Sasuke's name when they talk to each other. They're not suffixes and they make no sense.

There seems to be a rather large lack of any good fics being published right now, at least for my tastes.


----------



## Hiatus (Sep 19, 2013)

It is the thread the forum deserves, and also the one we need right now 

Oh gratuitous Japanese, how the fanfic writers love to abuse you for every intent and purpose, even when it makes absolutely no sense whatsoever.

Seriously, if you're going to use Japanese terms or suffixes, at least make sure you use them _properly_. As in, don't just throw in a "dobe" because you heard Sasuke call Naruto it once upon a time and therefore you can surely use it as well. Indeed, "teme" and "dobe" are not suffixes, and therefore using them as such in an attempt to look "cultured" or "authentic" is just...stupid. 

What especially bothers me about gratuitous Japanese is when people use it where an English word would work just as well, and indeed does because you're writing in _English_. Why use "baka" when "idiot" gets the exact same message across? Why say "kawaii" when you can just say "cute"? It just gets bothersome to the reader.  

There are only a rare few cases in which I find it acceptable to use Japanese terms and words. One is suffixes, as they are indeed used in the Narutoverse, and they can be used to portray the relationships between characters or someone's official stance. They are okay because in most cases there really is no good English equivalent, and even if there is, it doesn't always get the same message across. Only okay if used correctly, of course.

Another would be the use of "shinobi", as it's such an integral term of the Narutoverse. Ninja is sometimes used as well, and is considered a proper English word by now, but it's still a Japanese loanword. However, shinobi is the term most often used in-story, and "ninja" just doesn't give the same feel, so I prefer when writers use "shinobi".


----------



## abc123 (Oct 6, 2013)

I don't remember how I came across the fic... but how can anyone enjoy reading such a ridiculous thing?


*Spoiler*: _a few paragraphs_ 





> Summary: Naruko Uzumaki Senju Namikaze Uchiha the Jinchuuriki of the Zero and Nine tailed beast's will show this world what happens when you mess with a cold, dark emotionless kunoichi. Godlike Futa Naruko, Cold/Dark/Emotionless Naruko, Perfect Jinchuuriki Naruko, Meiton/ Sharingan/Rnnegan/Mokuton/Chakra materialization/Dark Chakra Naruko, Extremely Experienced Naruko x Mass Harem, BAMF Naruko. Insanely intelligent Naruko. Blood Release Naruko, Inventor Naruko elements from Ninja Gaiden, Metal Gear rising, street fighter, Hokuto Musou 1 and 2 and Bleach, genderbend, Ocness, Technological Naruko, things from Bayonetta.[...]
> A 4 yr old black haired girl with royal purple eyes that were frozen cold, and emotionless walked down the street but, what she wore didn't make her look like a child. She wore a pair of black jeans, black sandals, a black and red belt that crossed into an X around her waist, black sleeveless tight shirt straining against her growing bust and toned muscles, over it was a short-sleeve black high collar shirt while her face had six extended whisker marks while her luscious lips and had a long O-katana with a white and black diamond patterned hilt and a tassel colored golden tied around the scabbard. [...]
> They expected the demon to be easy to mold into their weapon or stress relief only Naruko glared darkly at whoever had bad intentions like she could sense their thoughts and as she grew up Naruko showed unmatched intelligence and began reading at only 2 and a half years old but, what frightened them was that she always looked at them coldly like they ruined her life and when reaching 4 years old she learned with the other children about unlocking their chakra but, her's when she unlocked it on the first try was at a Elite-Kage's level and were floored once again when she mastered Tree Walking and Water walking


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Oct 6, 2013)

I stopped a couple sent after the summary. The fuck is with all the black/weird-ass meshing of canons?


----------



## Hiatus (Oct 7, 2013)

Rothwell said:


> I don't remember how I came across the fic... but how can anyone enjoy reading such a ridiculous thing?




I had to force myself to read past that great, glowing first warning-sign of _"Naruko Uzumaki Senju Namikaze Uchiha"_. My god people, it doesn't even sound cool, just stupid 

And...that...summary...

Okay, I feel bad even referring to it as a summary. It feels like it's trying to describe 100 different stories at the same time. How hard does it have to be to decide on _one_ prevalent theme?

Reading the whole thing, that summary almost sounds My Immortal-worthy


----------



## siyrean (Nov 21, 2013)

Rothwell said:


> Reviewers who think fanfiction clich?s are canon and try to correct authors who don't use those clich?s
> ...



omg, this! Like every missing nin having a cut through their headband.


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Nov 21, 2013)

siyrean said:


> omg, this! Like every missing nin having a cut through their headband.



I thought that was canon. Or mostly...the anime does this as well. Then again most just don't either wear headbands. Still, the worst is character cliches.


----------



## Risyth (Nov 21, 2013)

Just smut, really.


----------



## Hochmeister (Nov 22, 2013)

This is a fun thread, there’s a lot of stuff mentioned here that really annoys me as well. Here are a few things I haven’t seen ranted about yet:

Extended training/filler/introduction arcs. We’ve all seen stories that starts with an interesting premise, and then 100k words later haven’t even gotten past the Chunin exams. Other stories will just mess around with training regimens, often before the kids graduate from the academy. The first few cannon arcs served to introduce characters to the audience. In a fanfic, you can skip through them because the readers already know the characters and don’t need to be re-introduced! Training arcs should be used as a breather for character and skill development between combat arcs. They should serve the plot, not be the plot! I don’t want to read about the mechanics of taijutsu or ninjutsu training, and the author will probably get them wrong too!

Another thing is when the author plays "dress up" with the characters to try and make them look badass. It's dumb, irrelevant, and isn't going to overwrite my pre-existing mental image of them.

Then there's the whole pairing mess. I can accept that people don’t share my taste in pairings, but I somewhat dislike it when an author pairs a main with an undeveloped minor character used as a stand in for an OC. And of course there are the very disturbing pairings which challenge my faith in humanity.

However, my biggest pairing complaint is all the blasted harem fics out there. Let’s face it, most people can’t write a good romance between two people. Adding more into the mix is definitely not going to improve the quality of the story. Worse yet, most harems are written completely unrealistically and even come off as misogynistic. Now I’m a guy and hardly a paragon of feminism, but when I see these harem fics it seems to me that the author either has no clue how real relationships work, wishes that he had women swooning over him like that, has no respect for women other than as an object or achievement to unlock, or some combination of the above. Harems only work if the hero is disinterested or if done purely for the lolz. Most harems in fanfics just don’t add anything to the story and come off as objectifying and sexist.


----------



## siyrean (Nov 24, 2013)

Kakashifan727 said:


> I thought that was canon. Or mostly...the anime does this as well. Then again most just don't either wear headbands. Still, the worst is character cliches.



nope, only nin related to the Akatsuki or Pein's rule in Ame have the scratch. Note that Haku and Zabuza do not have the scratch.



> Then there's the whole pairing mess. I can accept that people don’t share my taste in pairings, but I somewhat dislike it when an author pairs a main with an undeveloped minor character used as a stand in for an OC. And of course there are the very disturbing pairings which challenge my faith in humanity.



really? i have the exact opposite problem, i hate when authors create OC's where there's plenty of characters they can work with already. Do you prefer OC's or do you just not trust authors with underdeveloped characters to handle them correctly, or do you just go for canon pairs and hate both.


----------



## Hochmeister (Nov 24, 2013)

siyrean said:


> really? i have the exact opposite problem, i hate when authors create OC's where there's plenty of characters they can work with already. Do you prefer OC's or do you just not trust authors with underdeveloped characters to handle them correctly, or do you just go for canon pairs and hate both.



My complaint was about how some authors take a completely undeveloped side character, insert a personality and pair them up. In that case, they're essentially an OC under a cannon character's name which isn't much better than an honest OC pairing (also anathema). The two most common examples I can think of are stories with Yugito Nii or Fu pairings. We don't know anything about their personality or backstory so authors will just make it all up. Nii often gets de-aged as well to make things less pedo. Admittedly it's hard to write pairings with side characters given their underdevelopment, but in my opinion there's little difference between a pairing with a cannon character whose personality and backstory you made up and one with your OC.


----------



## Hiatus (Dec 16, 2013)

This thread dies, gets resurrected, and then dies again. C'mon guys, the world of crappy fanfiction is calling, can't you hear it?

So, browsing TV Tropes I get linked to this Peggy Sue fic. Reading the first chapter...can't say it was that great, but decent, I guess. Then the second chapter, completely out of the blue, throws a huge no-no at me: out-of-nowhere, pointless sexcapades with aboslutely zero relevance to the story or motivation behind it.

Basically just: reading, reading and-ohmygod, why is Sakura, Ino and Sasuke having a completely uncalled for threesome...AT THE AGE OF 12?!

Knew right then and there this fic was trashcan-material, but I decided to keep reading to the end of the chapter in the vain hope of finding some kind of explanation for or story/character development coming from it. Wanna take a swing at if I did?

What I did get though, was 12-year-old Naruto and Hinata making out, and I swear to God, almost having sex right in the middle of the first part of the Chuunin Exam. And oh, did I forget to mention, that this isn't even some sort of alternative timeline fic? It's just a Groundhog Day Loop on Sakura's side, with default start date at the first day of the Chuunin Exam. Meaning, everyone except for Sakura are supposed to be in the exact same "mental condition" as they were at that time in the original manga. 

Long story short: the fanfic community needs more quality writers who actually giva a damn about staying true to the source material, and less horny 14-year-old girls with the emotional and sexual maturity of a tomato.  

"She smacked my butt, and I nearly had an orgasm."

Sakura and Fem!Naruto was doing nothing but posing "sexily" at the time. I rest my case.

I'll just come back later and rant more about this fic...


----------



## Risyth (Dec 16, 2013)

Mhm.

You know you liked it.


----------



## Hiatus (Dec 17, 2013)

Why of course, clearly there is nothing I like more in the fanfic community than nonsensical underage sex-scenes. I mean, what more is there? 

Then again, this being ff.net, that kind of is 70% of all there is


----------



## Hochmeister (Dec 18, 2013)

Makes you loose a little faith in humanity, doesn't it.

Was that the infamous "chunin exam day?" I think I tried reading it once a long time ago. Got maybe a bit farther than you before stopping in disgust. Yet I think it's one of the most reviewed stories on there. Sturgeon's Law; 90% of everything is crap, but it's amazing how crap can be so popular. Birds of a feather I guess. The adult/12yr old pairings are even more disturbing, I would never want my kid brother to meet the kind of person that writes that.

At least there's some good stuff on there that makes it worthwhile


----------



## Risyth (Dec 19, 2013)

Hiatus said:


> Why of course, clearly there is nothing I like more in the fanfic community than nonsensical underage sex-scenes. I mean, what more is there?
> 
> Then again, this being ff.net, that kind of is 70% of all there is


I know, right? It's a haven for all your dirty desires.


----------



## Hiatus (Dec 19, 2013)

^ Certainly. Pedophilia, i*c*st, harems, gangrapes and much, much more....it's all I ever wanted 

@Hochmeister



> *Author's Note:* The idea for a Groundhog Day-style time loop centered on the Chuunin Exam originates with Perfect Lionhearts story "Chuunin Exam Day" (at least, that's the first place I'd ever seen the idea). But as will quickly become apparent, that plot device is about the only thing this story and that one have in common.




Guess the plot device wasn't the only thing it had in common with that story after all 

Honestly though, somehow I've managed to avoid ever coming in contact with that _Chuunin Exam Day_ until I started reading this one. Guess I dodged a bullet there. Or maybe I should just go all sadomasochistic on my own ass and check it out, if only for a good laugh and a potential brain hernia

The one I was talking about was named Time Braid (by ShaperV) if anyone happens to feel a little masochistic


----------



## Rouge Angle (Dec 28, 2013)

Hiatus said:


> It is the thread the forum deserves, and also the one we need right now
> 
> Oh gratuitous Japanese, how the fanfic writers love to abuse you for every intent and purpose, even when it makes absolutely no sense whatsoever.
> 
> ...


 I prefer "shinobi", especially in fics set pre-Konoha as 'ninja' is a newer reading of the kanji (only started to be used in the Edo period I think?) and it feels more authentic for psuedo-Sengoku Period characters to use it. Of course, that's just me being a nerd. And I totally agree with the rest of what you just said. I also dislike it when people use the word kami like it's exactly interchangable with God. It isn't.


----------



## Risyth (Dec 28, 2013)

I know, right? It's also paper.


----------



## Rouge Angle (Dec 28, 2013)

And hair.


----------



## Risyth (Dec 28, 2013)

Heh. I'll assume you either have rikaichan or you're definitely not a beginner like most here. 

I've only seen it read as hatsu or voiced, though.


----------



## Rouge Angle (Dec 28, 2013)

I must confess, I am actually a noob.  But I know a handful of words from researching stuff. Also I am sheltered enough not to know rikaichan existed so thank you for enlightening me. 

Anyway, more on topic: Madara/Mary Sue fics.  If your character is stronger than/as strong as Madara, I'm not interested. And if your character isn't stronger than/as strong as Madara, then _he_ isn't going to be interested. So I just don't see shipping him with OCs working at all. Then again, I'm pretty convinced he's gay for Hashirama so I might be biased.


----------



## ickypicky565 (Jan 4, 2014)

Pet peeves.... 

Sasuke/OC - he doesn't have the time to have a romantic partner.

Itachi/OC - Tobi even said Itachi killed his own lover... Itachi loves Sasuke more than anybody else

Any Akatsuki member/OC - No.. Just no.

Itachi/Sasuke - Again. No.

Sasuke/Hinata - Even if he knows her existence, she would be too weak for him to love...

These are my main pet peeves... That bug me the most


----------



## Hochmeister (Jan 7, 2014)

Hiatus said:


> ^ Certainly. Pedophilia, i*c*st, harems, gangrapes and much, much more....it's all I ever wanted
> 
> @Hochmeister
> 
> ...



There's a copycat of that godaweful thing?! 

I'd treat it like a bad movie; i.e. read it plastered for the lolz. Checked out that one and had enough around the point where Sakura was prostituting herself out to Jiraiya for training. 



Rouge Angle said:


> I must confess, I am actually a noob.  But I know a handful of words from researching stuff. Also I am sheltered enough not to know rikaichan existed so thank you for enlightening me.
> 
> Anyway, more on topic: Madara/Mary Sue fics.  If your character is stronger than/as strong as Madara, I'm not interested. And if your character isn't stronger than/as strong as Madara, then _he_ isn't going to be interested. So I just don't see shipping him with OCs working at all. Then again, I'm pretty convinced he's gay for Hashirama so I might be biased.



Yeah, Madara's not exactly the romantic type to say the least. I had a lot of fun mocking the whole concept in my own fic. I needed him to stay in Konoha for the backstory, so I had Hashirama get him completely plastered and hook him up with one of Mito's cousins. The resulting shotgun wedding distracted him from being all pissy and produced a convenient  reason for him to stay. It was the least implausible and most amusing method I could think of. The kicker was I never even gave the woman a name as she was simply a plot device. 



ickypicky565 said:


> Pet peeves....
> 
> Sasuke/OC - he doesn't have the time to have a romantic partner.
> 
> ...



Sasuke would need to be very, very, VERY bored and suddenly notice the existence of boobs or something to be even remotely interested in romance. And if he ever did try he'd probably be hilariously bad at it. SasuHina's one of those crack pairings I've never understood the appeal of, lock the two of them in a room for a day and they _might_ say a single word to each other. You'd have to make them massively OOC to have anything even resembling romantic synergy.


----------



## ickypicky565 (Jan 7, 2014)

Hochmeister said:


> Sasuke would need to be very, very, VERY bored and suddenly notice the existence of boobs or something to be even remotely interested in romance. And if he ever did try he'd probably be hilariously bad at it. SasuHina's one of those crack pairings I've never understood the appeal of, lock the two of them in a room for a day and they _might_ say a single word to each other. You'd have to make them massively OOC to have anything even resembling romantic synergy.



He will probably kill her first, no questions asked.


----------



## Kyu (Jan 8, 2014)

-Kushina dubbed as 'Konoha's Red Death'(Almost. Every. Other. Fic.)

-Naruto w/ Kyuubi's power getting nerfed (I mainly see this with the Initial & V2 forms)

-Excessive bashing of any kind (gets old)

-OOCness but unlike some people, I'm not bitchy about it. I realize sometimes it's needed. 

-OCs that are Mary Sues

-Hinata wank in NH stories (In all fairness, I steer clear of those abominations now).


I try not to be _too_ picky due to the lack of quality fics in general.


----------



## Risyth (Jan 8, 2014)

Come on, Hinata wank is perfectly acceptable.


----------



## Kyu (Jan 8, 2014)

Like hell it is.

Once stumbled upon a fic where pre-skip Hinata learns Rasengan, summons Gamabunta, masters Sage Mode, & defeats Sasuke all within a week. Post-skip she's able to put a Biju on the ropes in h2h.

I remember reading another with Kurama(Pre-TnJ) of all characters legitimately threatening Naruto to ask Hinata out but not before calling her an innocent flower of hope or something along those lines. 


Nothing against her character or those types of stories as a whole, but atrocious wank was atrocious.


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Jan 8, 2014)

Pretty much anything involving Hinata, how's that?


----------



## Risyth (Jan 8, 2014)

Kyu said:


> Like hell it is.
> 
> Once stumbled upon a fic where pre-skip Hinata learns Rasengan, summons Gamabunta, masters Sage Mode, & defeats Sasuke all within a week. Post-skip she's able to put a Biju on the ropes in h2h.
> 
> ...



_*Once stumbled upon a fic where pre-skip Hinata learns Rasengan, summons Gamabunta, masters Sage Mode, & defeats Sasuke all within a week. Post-skip she's able to put a Biju on the ropes in h2h.
*_

I might have to get that link... ...you know...for curiosity....


That's nothing, though, since my brother's PTS fic has Hinata as a badass Mary Sue who's above the kage in skill and power. She defeats Gaara and Gated Lee, Kisame, and nearly Itachi who runs from her.

Naruto loves her, of course, but she isn't having it.


----------



## Kyu (Jan 8, 2014)

Risyth said:


> I might have to get that link... ...you know...for curiosity...


I'll post you the link if I manage to find it. Read the story on ficwad, in case you want to track it down yourself. 



> That's nothing, though, since my brother's PTS fic has Hinata as a badass Mary Sue who's above the kage in skill and power. She defeats Gaara and Gated Lee, Kisame, and nearly Itachi who runs from her.


Scary true is...I'm not shocked at all.


----------



## Risyth (Jan 8, 2014)

Kyu said:


> I'll post you the link if I manage to find it. Read the story on ficwad, in case you want to track it down yourself.



...ficwad?  I'm surprised to have never heard of such a ridiculous name. I thought you were joking for a moment. No wonder the fic must suck.



> Scary true is...I'm not shocked at all.



Well, what if I told you Ino replaces Sasuke as the final villain, leading the Sound 4 and curbing Sakura, 1T Naruto, and CS2 Sasuke at the same time? And what if I told you Kin took Neji in hand-to-hand combat, using two senbon?


----------



## Kyu (Jan 8, 2014)

Risyth said:


> ...ficwad?  I'm surprised to have never heard of such a ridiculous name. I thought you were joking for a moment. No wonder the fic must suck.


Surprisingly enough, the only fic I'm interested on wad is Eroninja(a smut fic). Everything around that either doesn't tickle my fancy or is straight rubbish.




> Well, what if I told you Ino replaces Sasuke as the final villain, leading the Sound 4 and curbing Sakura, 1T Naruto, and CS2 Sasuke at the same time? And what if I told you Kin took Neji in hand-to-hand combat, using two senbon?



Sounds bad. You'd be amazed of the abominations I've come across over the years.


----------



## Risyth (Jan 8, 2014)

Kyu said:


> Surprisingly enough, the only fic I'm interested on wad is Eroninja(a smut fic). Everything around that either doesn't tickle my fancy or is straight rubbish.


And "Eroninja" does? I'm going to give you the benefit and assume there's more to it than what you're letting on. lol





> Sounds bad. You'd be amazed of the abominations I've come across over the years.



Depends. Do you like...pretty well-written stories where implausible things happen anyway?


----------



## Kyu (Jan 8, 2014)

Risyth said:


> And "Eroninja" does? I'm going to give you the benefit and assume there's more to it than what you're letting on. lol



Nah, not relly.




> Depends. Do you like...pretty well-written stories where implausible things happen anyway?



Sure, if my favorite characters are in them.


----------



## Risyth (Jan 8, 2014)

Kyu said:


> Nah, not relly.




...you know, I had a..."preconception" until I saw the below. 



> Sure, if my favorite characters are in them.



Every PTS character, really. Personalities and skill are changed, though.


----------



## Hochmeister (Jan 8, 2014)

ickypicky565 said:


> He will probably kill her first, no questions asked.



Assuming he even notices her... it did take him three years to get around to trying to knock off Karin and Sakura 



Kyu said:


> -Kushina dubbed as 'Konoha's Red Death'(Almost. Every. Other. Fic.)


I've seen that too, but I think most of the time it's leftover from when people knew less about her.



Kyu said:


> -Naruto w/ Kyuubi's power getting nerfed (I mainly see this with the Initial & V2 forms)


Nerfed? how so, V1 is pretty weak in the grand scheme of things, and armless Orochimaru was playing around with the four tailed mode.



Kyu said:


> -Excessive bashing of any kind (gets old)


And makes the author and characters doing the bashing look like petty jackasses.



Kyu said:


> -Hinata wank in NH stories (In all fairness, I steer clear of those abominations now).


Pretty much any wanking is annoying. I can't recall any Hinata wanking OTOH, but there was this one fic I looked at where the first chapter ended with "2 hours later, Naruto mastered kenjutsu." And there went any and all interest in that story.



Kyu said:


> Well, what if I told you Ino replaces Sasuke as the final villain, leading the Sound 4 and curbing Sakura, 1T Naruto, and CS2 Sasuke at the same time? And what if I told you Kin took Neji in hand-to-hand combat, using two senbon?


That actually sounds pretty funny... if done right as a parody. Which it probably wasn't.



Kyu said:


> I remember reading another with Kurama(Pre-TnJ) of all characters legitimately threatening Naruto to ask Hinata out but not before calling her an innocent flower of hope or something along those lines.


Aha! There's another thing I hate, Kurama giving Naruto dating advice! Seriously, he couldn't care less about who the kid shacks up with. 99% of the time it's the author using him as a mouthpiece for what they think. I'd also complain about friendly kyuubi fics, but Kishi went and ruined that by making tsundere Kyuubi cannon


----------



## dream (Jan 8, 2014)

Risyth said:


> ...ficwad?  I'm surprised to have never heard of such a ridiculous name. I thought you were joking for a moment. No wonder the fic must suck.



Ficwad, while nowhere near as popular as Fanfiction.net, used to be fairly decent and popular.  It was a better alternative for fanfics that had more mature, aka sexual, content in them as FFN isn't too fond of it.  Sadly, a host of technical issues and lack of development killed quite a bit of its popularity.  

Anyways, something else that has grown to irritate me is when Naruto removes his "mask" and instantly becomes a brand new person who is usually smarter and more powerful.  It's a lazy way of making Naruto smart/strong without changing the story up until that point.


----------



## Kyu (Jan 9, 2014)

> I can't recall any Hinata wanking



In case you weren't aware, her savage fanboy/girls aren't afraid to shove her down their reader's throats.

They've tried to attack me via pm for a review I gave not to long ago.



> Pretty much any wanking is annoying. I can't recall any Hinata wanking OTOH, but there was this one fic I looked at where the first chapter ended with "2 hours later, Naruto mastered kenjutsu." And there went any and all interest in that story.



Yeah however, I found the wanking more plentiful in the sort of stories I previously mentioned.



> Nerfed? how so, V1 is pretty weak in the grand scheme of things, and armless Orochimaru was playing around with the four tailed mode.



Still strong enough to make the Konoha11 look like green academy students.

Nerfed to the point where stats aren't boosted at all whatsoever. During a fight I occasionally see the writer have Naruto talk about using the Kyuubi's power and in the end he might as well stayed in base because the increase of speed/power isn't properly described or nonexistent. Either that or have the Kyuubi's chakra be a strain on his body when Naruto already trained to master it.

Again, from *my* personal experience this is what I have seen mostly in fics where Naruto is paired with Hinata or Sakura. Not all I read are like that, just a select portion.

I've read god-like Naruto fics that do a better job with fight description sometimes(and those suck for the most part).



> I'd also complain about friendly kyuubi fics, but Kishi went and ruined that by making tsundere Kyuubi cannon.



Not for nothing but Kurama was bound to be on friendly terms with Naruto when we saw Bee's relationship with Gyuki. Anyone who thought otherwise needed to get a fucking clue.

Dating advice Kurama makes me not take the story as seriously.


----------



## Hochmeister (Jan 9, 2014)

Kyu said:


> In case you weren't aware, her savage fanboy/girls aren't afraid to shove her down their reader's throats.
> 
> They've tried to attack me via pm for a review I gave not to long ago.



Oh I've got no doubt they're out there, I simply couldn't think of any good examples off the top of my head. Probably cause I drop stories pretty much at the first signs of something I dislike and never look back. I'll admit I'm a bit biased cause I actually like NaruHina, but I've lost count of the NH stories I've dropped because they were handled badly. The rabid fans really give the rest of us a bad name. Anyone who can't take criticism of their favorite characters/pairings/stories shouldn't be writing them.



Kyu said:


> Still strong enough to make the Konoha11 look like green academy students.
> 
> Nerfed to the point where stats aren't boosted at all whatsoever. During a fight I occasionally see the writer have Naruto talk about using the Kyuubi's power and in the end he might as well stayed in base because the increase of speed/power isn't properly described or nonexistent. Either that or have the Kyuubi's chakra be a strain on his body when Naruto already trained to master it.
> 
> ...



True, but it's still weaker than someone on the Akatsuki's level 

I see what you're saying though, I just haven't run into too many stories where the Kyuubi cloak was nerfed that badly. Guess I'm lucky there.



Kyu said:


> Not for nothing but Kurama was bound to be on friendly terms with Naruto when we saw Bee's relationship with Gyuki. Anyone who thought otherwise needed to get a fucking clue.
> 
> Dating advice Kurama makes me not take the story as seriously.



Yeah, it was inevitable at that point. Doesn't mean I have to like it though. While tsun-tsun Kurama is pretty hilarious, the whole thing felt a bit too convenient


----------



## Risyth (Jan 9, 2014)

Dream said:


> Ficwad, while nowhere near as popular as Fanfiction.net, used to be fairly decent and popular.  It was a better alternative for fanfics that had more mature, aka sexual, content in them as FFN isn't too fond of it.  Sadly, a host of technical issues and lack of development killed quite a bit of its popularity.
> 
> Anyways, something else that has grown to irritate me is when Naruto removes his "mask" and instantly becomes a brand new person who is usually smarter and more powerful.  It's a lazy way of making Naruto smart/strong without changing the story up until that point.



I'm guessing late '90s-early 2000s? That'd explain a lot then. I only joined the scene in '04. It's funny, considering FFN was having a lot of technical issues, as well, last I've heard.


----------



## Hiatus (Jan 13, 2014)

You mean to tell me this thread is actually seeing activity? A lot of it? 



Hochmeister said:


> There's a copycat of that godaweful thing?!
> 
> I'd treat it like a bad movie; i.e. read it plastered for the lolz. Checked out that one and had enough around the point where Sakura was prostituting herself out to Jiraiya for training.




Yeah, that's about the point where I finally gave up too. Isn't it just heartwarming to see people with such respect for the source material? 



Kyu said:


> I remember reading another with Kurama(Pre-TnJ) of all characters legitimately threatening Naruto to ask Hinata out but not before calling her an innocent flower of hope or something along those lines.





Hochmeister said:


> Aha! There's another thing I hate, Kurama giving Naruto dating advice! Seriously, he couldn't care less about who the kid shacks up with. 99% of the time it's the author using him as a mouthpiece for what they think. I'd also complain about friendly kyuubi fics, but Kishi went and ruined that by making tsundere Kyuubi cannon





Hochmeister said:


> Yeah, it was inevitable at that point. Doesn't mean I have to like it though. While tsun-tsun Kurama is pretty hilarious, the whole thing felt a bit too convenient




I really dislike the whole story development about the Bijuus basically being misunderstood tsunderes. I preferred it when they were malicious beings of hatred, uncontrollable and just out to wreak shit for their own pleasure. Lately, it seems Kishi has gotten obsessed with the idea that everyone _must_ have some sort of tragic past or other mental scar to explain why they would do bad stuff. Sometimes, people really do stuff just for teh evulz. 

Back on the topic of fanfics though...

You know what really bothers me that seem to bother very few other people? Authors who act like Naruto and Kurama can communicate and have a nice little telepathic chitchat whenever and wherever. This is related to the above, but it especially bothers me when it happens _before_ the point of Kurama's heel-face-turn in canon. Apart from the fact that Kurama would never bother himself with Naruto's petty problems or experiences, this wasn't how it even _worked_ in the manga. The only time the two would actually communicate was when Naruto pretty much blacked out and mentally found himself outside Kurama's cell. So no, the two would not be able to exchange witty comments while Naruto is chatting with one of his friends, or discuss Naruto's dating life while he's eating lunch. The amount of fanfics that portray it like this for really no good reason is just _astonishing_.

You know what bothers me even _more_ than this? When authors do the same with _Gaara_ and _Shukaku_. And on top of it, they always act like they're all buddy-buddy with each other. For the love of God people


----------



## iKoolAid (Jan 25, 2014)

Funny that I ran across this thread. I was thinking about this earlier.  There's quite a few pet peeves for me:


1.)Sasuke x Naruto

2.)Yaoi in genereal. I'm just not a fan on it. I hate when I'm reading a good fic and out of the blue, they add random yaoi into it. 

3.)When everybody ends up with married with kids at like 18 years old.  

4.)Extreme OOC! I read a fic once where Pain was giving Deidara advice about being gay, coming out the closet, and secretly being in love with Sasori.  After Deidara began to cry, Pain then proceeded to comfort him in a nice, long hug.. 

*Spoiler*: __ 



_"We better go to my bedroom to talk, I have a feeling you're going to start crying," Pain said. He stood up and went to his bedroom with Deidara. Once they were in Pain sat down on his bed leaning against the pillows. He patted the spot beside him for Deidara. Deidara walked over and sat down near him, still not looking at him. "So what's up Deidara?" Pain asked carefully.

"W-well…P-Pain I like s-someone and I don't k-know how to t-tell them un," Deidara said nervously. Pain started laughing his ass off at Deidara. Deidara started to cry and glared at Pain. "I th-thought you t-told me I c-could talk to you about a-anything un!" he sobbed. Pain quickly stopped laughing and wrapped an arm around Deidara's shoulders.

"You can, I just find it a little funny you're having such a problem talking about it. So who is she?" Pain asked. Deidara's sobs quit and he turned a dark red.

"P-Pain-sama, I'm gay un," Deidara said in a small voice.

"Oh, that's okay," Pain said shrugging. "Soooo tell me!" Pain said anxiously. Deidara gave a small laugh.

"We sound like a bunch of teenage girls un," Deidara said softly unconsciously leaning into Pain. Pain twitched at the contact, but didn't do anything. Pain laughed also.

"I don't mind, I'm bored. When we're together, only us two, I guess we can act like this, we are friends, right?" Pain asked. Deidara nodded his head and smiled. "Do I know this guy? Is he in the Akatsuki?" Pain asked_




5.)Crossdressing Neji o-o

6.)OCs and new bloodlines added into the story. I've seen very few people pull this off. Most of the time, it just puts me off. 

7.)Sasuke x Anyone. Any girl (or guy) who tries to approach Sasuke in that way has either been ignored, or, like Sakura and Karin, nearly killed. I can't see the guy in a relationsip with anyone. He's forever alone.


----------



## Kyu (Jan 26, 2014)

-Naruto holds one half of the Kyuubi and his sister holds the other. He's treated as the village pariah &/or neglected by his parents while she's treated as a hero everyone adores.


I shit you not, I've seen at the very least, five stories do this *exact* same concept. The first few chapters are always damn near identical.


Good lord, they can't even switch it up and have the OC(Naruto's sister) as the outcast.


----------



## Hochmeister (Feb 1, 2014)

Hiatus said:


> You know what really bothers me that seem to bother very few other people? Authors who act like Naruto and Kurama can communicate and have a nice little telepathic chitchat whenever and wherever. This is related to the above, but it especially bothers me when it happens _before_ the point of Kurama's heel-face-turn in canon. Apart from the fact that Kurama would never bother himself with Naruto's petty problems or experiences, this wasn't how it even _worked_ in the manga. The only time the two would actually communicate was when Naruto pretty much blacked out and mentally found himself outside Kurama's cell. So no, the two would not be able to exchange witty comments while Naruto is chatting with one of his friends, or discuss Naruto's dating life while he's eating lunch. The amount of fanfics that portray it like this for really no good reason is just _astonishing_.
> 
> You know what bothers me even _more_ than this? When authors do the same with _Gaara_ and _Shukaku_. And on top of it, they always act like they're all buddy-buddy with each other. For the love of God people



Yeah, that actually bothers me as well. They should only communicate when in extreme circumstances.



iKoolAid said:


> Funny that I ran across this thread. I was thinking about this earlier.  There's quite a few pet peeves for me:
> 
> 
> 1.)Sasuke x Naruto
> ...



While I dislike yaoi, my mental filters have gotten so good at filtering it out it doesn't even bother me anymore. That stuff sounds so terrible though 

New bloodlines are also something to be avoided, especially when given to Naruto.

Cannon Sasuke doesn't even seem to have undergone puberty; the thought of him being interested in anyone is laughably OOC. Until he grows up more the only possible way he could hook up with someone is like Light in Death Note; only if necessary and without any feeling. Even if he did somehow develop an interest in women, he'd definitely be terrible at expressing it. Wrote a oneshot about that mocking Sasuke pairings, though it didn't turn out as good as I'd have liked. 



Kyu said:


> -Naruto holds one half of the Kyuubi and his sister holds the other. He's treated as the village pariah &/or neglected by his parents while she's treated as a hero everyone adores.
> 
> I shit you not, I've seen at the very least, five stories do this *exact* same concept. The first few chapters are always damn near identical.
> 
> Good lord, they can't even switch it up and have the OC(Naruto's sister) as the outcast.



I've seen some like that; avoided them like the plague. On a similar note, pretty much any story which substantially changes Naruto's background is on my no-no list because he'd be a completely different person if he grew up with a family. A few stories have pulled it off well, but Naruto's always OOC regardless.

Here's another thing which really bugs me: the arranged marriage plotline (looking at you Hinata stories). First off, what person in their right mind would think it's a good idea to force a trained assassin into a marriage? You'll either push the kunoichi into going rogue, or the sap you're marrying her off to will end up dead. In Hinata's case, why the hell would Hiashi ever consider letting the Byakugan leak out like that, especially when it stomps over what Hizashi died for?! Especially in the case of marrying her off to a foreigner. As for the "marriage alliance" plotlines, why would anyone think it's a good idea to let a person trained in espionage near your top leaders? Shinobi are superpowered mercenaries, not European nobility. Any attempt to force one into a marriage is bound to blow up in everyone's faces. Plus, that plotline isn't even relateable to most western readers, typically it's either a blunt instrument to force people together or just a stupid stunt to wank off to the couple's love for each other.


----------



## Odie Esty (Feb 1, 2014)

Hochmeister said:


> Cannon Sasuke doesn't even seem to have undergone puberty



Canon Sasuke's sexual orientation is revenge.


----------



## Schnolhamor (Feb 19, 2014)

*To Naruto fanfiction writers*

Okay...

This is something that gets on my nerves. So hopefully this message will reach all the Naruto fanfiction writers so they can stop making these darn mistakes over, and over, and over.



WARNING: This is my opinion, please do not get offended. 


1. Stop sucking up to your readers

Your readers say stop making naruto stronger? tell them S*** Itachi was ANBU FREAKING CAPTAIN HIGHEST A JOUNIN CAN REACH BELOW HOKAGE WHEN HE WAS 13 SAME FOR KAKASHI FOR GOD'S SAKE!

and you get pissed off when he reaches High Chuunin level at 13? :

2. Women are not toys

Seriously? Naruto is "hot" and suddenly all the women in the world want to be his play things?

Yeah... No. I admit some women have no modesty or shame, but a Ninja who has plenty of self-confidence and respect would NOT throw themselves at Naruto, especially If he as an a***.

3. A fanfiction, is a general fanmade change to Naruto.. stop copy pasting Canon...

Seriously? Naruto gets 10x stronger and faster yet STILL somehow loses against Sasuke at the Valley of End?

STILL has to wait until the bridge part of the wave mission to actually take out or hire Zabuza? No one changes the first battle in the forest with Naruto capturing both of them due to his strength.

4. Ninja's are HUMAN idiots!

Slit a throat, (unless your Hidan or Kakuzu) and they die.

Lose too much blood?

Die

Get poisoned?

Die

Lose too much Chakra?

Die.

Seriously, making fights last inhumanly long, making enemies take hit after hit and survive?

Yeah... No

5. PEOPLE DIE!

Stop making Orochimaru survive EVERYTHING, 99% of fanfics make him survive the battle against the 3rd Hokage somehow "escaping" every time even though he is half-dead and surrounded by half of Konoha.

Same for Konoha Shinobi and Villians.

Stop trying to prolong the death of enemies and allies just to make your story long.

A real story doesn't last more then 75-200k words. anything more is either a work of art.

or a prolonged piece of dodo.

6. CAUSE AND FREAKIN EFFFFEEEECCCT

Naruto knows tree-walking?

He has mid-gennin chakra control and can now easily perform the Bunshin Jutsu

in doing so he passes the first time instead of failing twice, after befriending certain people he adopts a similar attitude to his friends as humans are prone to do, leading him to grow up into a different person.

Naruto decides to go up to every villager and talk to them and help them with their daily problems?

BOOM Konoha except the most retarded stubborn hateful b*** - Loves him.

(Utilize Kage Bunshin to it's full effect to achieve above goal)

Uses Kage Bunshin to do every single D-rank mission, boosting Konoha's economy, increasing it's treasuries, causing Konoha to buy better equipment, stopping Suna from agreeing to invade Konoha leading to less Shinobi deaths resulting in Konoha being stronger in the 4th shinobi war (Suna as well) and BOOM

Cause and effect, Konoha wins the war based on those D-ranks....

I HATE when a writer changes EVERYTHING... yet nothing at all.

If you cannot balance all the variables then don't write a story and save us the time of reading a good idea written by a lazy and bad writer.

7. THE WORLD IS MORE THEN BLACK AND WHITE

Seriously? "Sakura's mom is on the council" and she can insult the Hokage? She can yell loudly in a room with the leader of the village?

She can call Naruto a demon and treat him with biased hate while being on a governing body?

Yeaaaaah... NO

Sarutobi somehow screwed Konoha up and after a pep-talk he grows a back-bone?

And all he had to do to stop the "Civilian" council from ruining Konoha was give them a glare and tell them G***

Seriously? what is this TOY STORY? and why does almost all strong/godlike Naruto fanfictions have these stupid things in them?

"Naruto was running from a mob" OMG If I have to read how he was running from a mob one more time Imma SNAP!

Seriously ???? A village of human beings (like you and me) are chasing a 5 year old trying to kill him because he holds a demon in his gut?

Yeeeeaaaaah... NO, Maybe 1 in a million people would be willing to do so, but no...

8. DEMON FOX!!!

Guys, nature of human beings

Women: Gossipy, more likely to believe bad things about Naruto if they like to gossip etc

Men: More likely to be brave and unafraid of the child and ignore any gossip about him that women make

Remember the start of the story? in Cannon? it was to teenage girls gossiping about how he is the "demon fox container" and how it's good he didn't pass.

but that's GOSSIP - That's just how some girls are, guys on the other-hand wouldn't have said or done anything like that.

How many episodes of Naruto have you seen where Naruto meets other Shinobi or residents of Konoha and is either completely unknown to them, or they treat him like anyone else?!

Yeah, Naruto isn't ignored and shunned by everyone and DEFINITELY isn't abused in Konoha WHATSOEVER.

Only a little looks here and there, a few haters, women mostly treat him like he is a demon but show fear not anger.

9. Naruto is a clown/fool

Naruto was never a fool in the series.

He was a standard Goku, clueless about life, unknowing about many factors of life and general knowledge.

after he grew up in the time-skip, He was much more mature. The only reason he acts silly is because Kishimoto is trying to make him into a Goku turned Ninja.

and is Goku a clown?? No? I thought so.

10. DBZ

COULD SOMEONE PLEASE MAKE A NARUTO DBZ CROSS-OVER?

One based in the Naruto world - Where naruto becomes a Saiyan - Or is trained by Goku, or fused with him using the Potara earrings.

Or better yet, He isn't a saiyan, but somehow finds/stumbles upon the Potara earrings and fusing with Itachi/Minato/Nagato/Sasuke/Shikamaru

Imagine Hyper-Naruto the improvising genius, fused with Lazy-Shikamaru, the Genius and planner?

They'd make the PERFECT balance !!!

Anyway, I hope you guys learn a few lessons from this list here, and make me my cross-over I so desire...

It'll be so awesome! I've always wanted a fusion fanfiction.


----------



## Red Raptor (Feb 19, 2014)

_*9. Naruto is a clown/fool*_

Dude... just.... Dude. 

The irony.


----------



## Adagio (Feb 27, 2014)

Recently tried reading a few through a few new stories in the hope I'd find a gem hidden in the garbage. My recent findings have confirmed that good writers are increasingly rare in this fandom (though to be fair I'm not aware if its any better amongst any of the other ones). 


What is it with the obsession with Uzumaki clan stories and kenjutsu?
Why is it that quite a few stories tend to rehash characters from other shounen franchises as templates for their "original" Uzumaki characters. I'm not talking about tropes, I'm talking about stories where Uzumaki characters are called Ishida Uryu and the like (there is only one story that has managed to do this tastefully in my opinion and truth be told I probably only think that because I'm not even familiar with the shounen story from which the characters are borrowed from).
Why do characters from the same clans all have the same personality? Did scientists find out that inbreeding somehow transmits bad personalities and I just missed the memo? 
In a lot of stories its somehow okay to hate on Hiruzen and Jiraiya regarding Naruto's childhood, but Tsunade is amazingly exempt from the same treatment on the account of her sob story. Wat?
So many random summoning contracts. Albino tigers. Are these people serious?


----------



## Kyuuzen (Feb 28, 2014)

1. Blowing your wad in pairings too early.
I mean this literally.  I'm all for a Naruto x Sakura pairing, but really, they get it on in the FIRST CHAPTER?  Not even gonna try to actually build up to it?​
2. Overplaying Naruto's backstory.
Was he ignored?  Yes.  Was he disliked?  Yes.  Would it be a terrible thing to go through?  Yes.  Did jonin practice jutsu on him while villagers raped and beat him in mobs?  Dude, what?  Really?  What the fuck.​


----------



## Hiatus (Feb 28, 2014)

As happy as I am for the increasing number of posters in this thread, the post-rate just confuses me. Someone writes a post after the thread being dead for a month, four other people write one in the same day, and then it's completely dead for a month again. Lather, rinse, repeat. It's a good thread, needs more frequent posting 



> What is it with the obsession with Uzumaki clan stories and kenjutsu?




I wonder that too. Ever since Kushina and her backstory were introduced, the fandom's flooded with Uzumaki Clan stories, especially ones about "What if Uzushiogakure was never destroyed, and Naruto was brought up there?". I never read them, but judging from the summaries, they're all the same story 200 times over with miniscule differences. Didn't know being creative was so hard in the fanfiction community... 



> Why do characters from the same clans all have the same personality? Did scientists find out that inbreeding somehow transmits bad personalities and I just missed the memo?




So it seems. Everyone in the Nara Clan are lazy but brilliant. Everyone in the Uzumaki Clan are brash but strong willed with a heart of gold. Everyone in the Akimichi Clan are self-conscious about their weight. Oh, and lets not forget that everyone in the Uzumkai Clan also have weird, individual speech-quirks. Again, Christ people, how hard is it to be just a bit creative? 

Overplaying the horrors of Naruto's childhood is a strange one. I don't think I've ever talked to someone who actually like it, yet there are a bajillion stories about Naruto regularly getting chased by mobs, beaten, raped, driven from the village or whatever. And as people have pointed out a hundred times in this thread already, it doesn't even make any sense. People seem just to do it for cheap drama points, or to kick off a clich? "Naruto snaps and becomes evil" storyline.


----------



## Adagio (Feb 28, 2014)

Hiatus said:


> As happy as I am for the increasing number of posters in this thread, the post-rate just confuses me. Someone writes a post after the thread being dead for a month, four other people write one in the same day, and then it's completely dead for a month again. Lather, rinse, repeat. It's a good thread, needs more frequent posting
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I think the erratic activity here has to do with the general activity of the section and by extension, the site. Interest in Naruto has declined over the years for a variety of reasons so I'm not surprised when for example threads like this one are left untouched for long periods of time. I used to lurk and read through this thread when I first started having interest in fanfiction. Once my interest waned however, I stopped visiting this section completely. 

I think the same applies to fanfiction writers in general. For example, if someone were to try and write a "Part II rewrite" imagine the gargantuan task that would present itself before them. When the RTN movie came out I was very pleased, expecting that it would stem a whole array of new stories since it would serve as inspiration, but instead all it ever managed to achieve (from what I have managed to find, at least) was RTN Hinata/Menma smut. That's why I sometimes wonder if all the good writers have just moved on to some new fandom and I'm just waiting here uselessly.


----------



## Super Chief (Mar 29, 2014)

Character bashing. It's lame.


----------



## Jonthebastard (May 7, 2014)

Just had to register to take part in this forum so take a look at these monsters 







Look if you dare lol


----------



## AlexDnD (May 16, 2014)

Jonthebastard said:


> Look if you dare lol



Oh God... why??

"Jumping from tree, she activated one of her many kenkai genkais.  'SHAKYUGAN! (AN its a mixture of sharingan and byakyugan but its inhanced by 200% so it can see up to 200 moves ahead of their opponent..."


----------



## Overhaul (May 18, 2014)

If you want lulzy fanfic shit,take a gander at this site.
*he would not win*


----------



## DistortedDream (May 23, 2014)

I've got a quote from one of my stories there  (badnarutofanfiction)

It's the one about cupcakes... I wrote it in a troll fic. The summary is literally:  "Konoha is the best place ever and if you disagree then you are a horrible person. NOT A TROLL FIC (THIS IS AN IRONIC STATEMENT BECAUSE THIS FIC ACTUALLY COULD BE CONSIDERED A TROLL FIC. I HAD YOU ALL FOOLED, DIDN'T I?)"

So, that's my excuse.


----------



## CyberianGinseng (Jun 16, 2014)

AlexDnD said:


> Oh God... why??
> 
> "Jumping from tree, she activated one of her many kenkai genkais.  'SHAKYUGAN! (AN its a mixture of sharingan and byakyugan but its inhanced by 200% so it can see up to 200 moves ahead of their opponent..."


This was hilaious. And your reaction...


----------



## DistortedDream (Jul 19, 2014)

Run on sentences  Whatchu tryna say author? Ugh, it just really shivers me timbers.

The overuse of adverbs. It just makes, otherwise decent, stories unreadable for me.


----------



## Rax (Dec 13, 2014)

All of them.


----------



## half0pain (May 25, 2015)

Bolding and italicizing dialogue. This was especially popular before the Kyuubi had a name.

It is annoying that there are so many Uzumaki-centric stories around and not very many Hyuga-centric ones. 

Search Hinata fics, you will see the # of fics is 28.9k. Hinata + Hanabi results in 199 fics. *Hinata + Kurenai results in 63 fics.* Hinata + Hiashi, 86. Hinata + Neji, 1.5k. Filter Hinata and exclude Naruto and Romance and the number of fics goes down to 4.0k.

Only 13.8% of Hinata fics are not related to Naruto or romance. A great fic that was unfortunately abandoned was The Lavender Beast of Konoha. Hinata never met Naruto since she wasn't in his class and became a member of Team Gai in place of Neji. There was another fic that was unfortunately NejiHina. Hanabi became clan head and was evil. Hinata ended up poisoning her sister in the conclusion.

There has been a flood of Self Insert OC fics recently, started by the fic Dreaming of Sunshine. It's interesting to note that in these real-world-person-dies-and-is-reborn-in-the-naruto-world fics most everyone is reborn into a clan. A ninja clan in Konoha. While I enjoy these fics it's annoying to see the inevitable interaction with Itachi, Shisui, Kushina and/or Jiraiya. Then there are the incomplete fics - 10/109 fics are complete in the community that collects these sort of stories.


----------



## Red Raptor (May 25, 2015)

half0pain said:


> Bolding and italicizing dialogue. This was especially popular before the Kyuubi had a name.
> 
> It is annoying that there are so many Uzumaki-centric stories around and not very many Hyuga-centric ones.
> 
> ...




Thank you for your post. I enjoyed reading the Lavender Beast of Konoha quite a fair bit.


----------



## half0pain (May 28, 2015)

I'm glad you enjoyed it. I just found the other fic. It is Rosemary for Remembrance.

Other pet peeves of mine include:

NarutoxKurenai. Kurenai is sexualized. And Naruto being a 12 year old boy likes what he sees... !? I am shocked by fandom's inability to write Kurenai-centric anything
 Invention of words like pinklete, pinkette and bluenette
 Flashbacks. It disturbs the narrative to have to leave the current setting and be placed in another one. Sometimes a few paragraphs into the story and you have a sudden flashback.
 When characters are promoted to ANBU like they are top-class jonin. ANBU are secret operatives. You don't tell others that you are ANBU. Others don't necessarily have any business knowing you are in ANBU.
 When sexuality can't take a backseat. Although I can understand why this is. People write about the relationships they have experienced or know about.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (May 29, 2015)

Fics where Naruto is physically abused by the villagers. Like stop. Yes many villagers were dicks to him and socially ostracized him, and I swear someone was trying to get him killed by giving him the orange jumpsuit, but they did not gang up on the kid and beat him up or try to kill him. Hiruzen would have seen an end to that personally FFS. And its just  a crutch used to have Naruto get saved and then mentored by a certain character in the fic.
Naruto has a twin. Nah. Nope. Nuh. Just no. Glorified OC insert.
Character bashing. FFS if you wanna rant about a character you don't like, please don't do it under the pretext of a fanfic. Its annoying and just petty IMO.
Shitty fship fics. We all hate them. 
I'll probably think of more later


----------



## half0pain (May 30, 2015)

Kyubi calling Naruto "kit". Like, what.

A lot of people hear Kakashi-sensei as Kaka-sensei, so there is a lot of Kaka-sensei in fics, but seriously. I refuse to read a fic the moment I spot this. *There is no Kaka-sensei!*

AUs where there is the "Uchiha Enterprise" and the "Hyuga Inc." and whatever other companies there are. Office romance ensues. This particular AU is overdone.

Turning two males characters into females so that there can be yuri instead of yaoi? I don't even understand the motivation behind this one.


----------



## ZeroAlliance (Jul 6, 2015)

When authors claim their version of Naruto is better than canon Naruto.
I was reading a Naruto and Fairy Tail Xover that was pretty good but definitely not amazing then the author introduced "canon" Naruto who was nothing but a orange loving idiot who litteraly said nothing but dattebayo and said his Naruto was way better.
What's really cringe worthy is that chapter was posted months after Naruto ended so the author should know he's more than that by now hell unless you haven't gotten past the begining of Naruto you should know his character is more than that.
Another pet peeve I have is when authors change Naruto's hair color because it's almost never relevant and seems to only happen because the author can't fathom the idea of blonds being badass.
Another one is when authors make Naruto an Uchiha for no reason whatsoever than to give him the Sharingan  I know one author that makes Naruto an Uchiha in all of his stories even in crossovers where Naruto is OP even without the Sharingan.


----------



## Miyazaki Haiko (Jul 23, 2015)

Personally, I really dislike it when authors write crossovers for Naruto and either completely underpowers the Naruto cast - which is quite impossible, they're ninja, they're masters of killing, they spew giant fireballs and make themselves invisible and make _huge ass meteoroids in the sky_ - or completely overpowers them. Whenever I see a god!anyone, bullshit bells go off in my head.

Also, what's the fun when one character curb-stomps all others?? Where's the character development? Where's the conflict? Where's the story?


----------



## Meffrey Jin (Oct 28, 2015)

I don't really like it when the author makes the main character too op, and kills off many important characters too quickly.


----------



## Karyu Endan (Jun 17, 2016)

Meffrey Jin said:


> I don't really like it when the author makes the main character too op, and kills off many important characters too quickly.



Seconded. When I was writing _Hawk's Final Hunt_, I tried really hard to avoid both of these things. Having Post-699 Sasuke curbtomping all his opponents is just not fun to read, and having characters die en-mass can suck the enjoyment out of any reader. Even when the story calls for deaths and for villains to win temporarily, you need to be careful about how it's played out to avoid _darkness induced audience apathy_. But this is true for fiction in general and not just fanfic.

As for my own personal pet peeve, pointless bashing. Don't get me wrong, stories need conflict, so the main characters have to meet people with negative opinions of them eventually. But unless that bashing is there to highlight character flaws and allow for genuine development, it just comes across as spiteful. If a character only exists in the fic so that an OC or canon character-turned-author avatar can complain about their very existence, that character might as well not be in the fic at all. You're no longer reading a story at that point, just petty hatred.


----------

